# Nothing Burger



## rightwinger (Aug 22, 2018)

Since Trump took office, Republicans have chanted in unison....

Nothing Burger, No Collusion, Witch Hunt, Waste of time, Fake News

As Mueller is just starting to reveal what he is finding ......Flynn, Cohen, Manafort have already been convicted

We are seeing Money Laundering, tax fraud, election fraud, obstruction of justice

All without Mueller revealing all the cards he holds


----------



## BluesLegend (Aug 22, 2018)

Cohen was not convicted you hack, try to get your facts straight before you start a thread and look stupid.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 22, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> Cohen was not convicted you hack, try to get your facts straight before you start a thread and look stupid.


Right.  He agreed to 3-5 years in prison just for shits and giggles.


----------



## Flash (Aug 22, 2018)

Is that like the filthy ass Democrats saying that Crooked Hillary didn't commit any crimes even thought Comey said she did?


----------



## BluesLegend (Aug 22, 2018)

OldLady said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Cohen was not convicted you hack, try to get your facts straight before you start a thread and look stupid.
> ...



He was not convicted FACT. He pled to something that isn't even a crime FACT. Here this is for you


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 22, 2018)

Amazing thing, the Russians colluding with Manafort to cheat on his taxes.


----------



## BluesLegend (Aug 22, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Amazing thing, the Russians colluding with Manafort to cheat on his taxes.



Only in DC.


----------



## hadit (Aug 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Since Trump took office, Republicans have chanted in unison....
> 
> Nothing Burger, No Collusion, Witch Hunt, Waste of time, Fake News
> 
> ...


How does any of that change the collusion narrative?  And apparently Mueller was hunting a witch but caught a mouse.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 22, 2018)

You guys remember that Timothy Geithner committed Tax Fraud, but was made Secretary of Treasury by Obama with full knowledge that he did it??? 
 But it's ok right? Afterall he apologized and said he regretted his Tax "Mistakes".... so it's all good. 
Right??

rightwinger 
OldLady


----------



## martybegan (Aug 22, 2018)

OldLady said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Cohen was not convicted you hack, try to get your facts straight before you start a thread and look stupid.
> ...



He agreed so the feds couldn't go after his estate.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 22, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


I'm no lawyer, but why is he going to prison for 3-5 years if he didn't commit a crime?  FACT.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 22, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


If it isn't a crime why is he going to prison?


----------



## SavannahMann (Aug 22, 2018)

Perhaps you can help me out here. I’m having a little trouble. Mueller set out to prove Russian Collusion or conspiracy with the Trump campaign. So far, he’s proved that people are crooks. We’ve seen those cases all my life on both sides of the aisle. William Jefferson of Louisiana. And Randy Cunningham of California. A Democrat and a Republican. Ok. So nothing new here. 

But what about the Russian conspiracy? Still nothing resulting from that. Seriously. It’s saying that a guy is a bank robber, and cheering the conviction or illegal parking. Or are you suggesting that 5-7 years in some Club Fed Minimum security prison is all the punishment someone gets for collusion with the Russians? Come on, it was tax fraud and hiding cash and failing to fill out a form that said you had business dealings with foreigners. 

Ok. Tax fraud. Find someone who doesn’t cheat on their taxes and has more than fifty in the bank. Even people who think the are doing it right, probably aren’t. Failing to fill out a form? Really? In the modern world with every corporation having offices around the world, we’re going to start prosecuting for that? Jesus, nobody will get any business done, they’ll spend all day just filling out forms about people they said hello to. 

That crap was started during the scares about foreign influence in American Politics. The isolationist nonsense that helped World War II get started because we ignored the League of Nations. Perhaps we should learn from history. But we appear to be in no danger of doing it. 

This case reminds me of Wen Ho Lee. Anyone remember Wen Ho Lee? Wen Ho Lee - Wikipedia Publicly named as a Chinese Spy, and arrested and charged with nearly sixty charges, Lee was held in Solitary Confinement for nearly a year. When it became obvious that the Government could not prove its case, they accepted a plea bargain of mishandling sensitive documents, time served, and off you go Wen Ho Lee. I mean the Government claimed this guy was the spy master of all since the Rosenburgs, and in the end they accepted a plea bargain for illegal parking. 

Was that case proved? You Anti Trumpers need to relax a bit. Things aren’t as bad as you think they are, and frankly, the more you scream nonsense, the less anyone takes you seriously. Why? In the end the truth is that while some folks may not be thrilled with Trump as President, they still don’t want Hillary to be in the White House. Want to win in 2020? Try putting a candidate up that the people want to vote for, instead another in the endless line of lesser of two evil options. Because I voted for a Republican for the first time in my life when I cast my ballot for Trump. Why? Because the worst case scenario was not Trump in the White House, it was Hillary with her corrupt ass close to the button. Am I thrilled with everything Trump has done? Nope. But most of what I object to is shit that both sides have been pushing for. 

Try to relax for a change, you might like it. Take a walk outside, and look at some nature. Forget politics for a bit. Chill.


----------



## centerleftFL (Aug 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Since Trump took office, Republicans have chanted in unison....
> 
> Nothing Burger, No Collusion, Witch Hunt, Waste of time, Fake News
> 
> ...




Really?


----------



## MarcATL (Aug 22, 2018)

martybegan said:


> He agreed so the feds couldn't go after his estate.


Link?


----------



## OldLady (Aug 22, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> You guys remember that Timothy Geithner committed Tax Fraud, but was made Secretary of Treasury by Obama with full knowledge that he did it???
> But it's ok right? Afterall he apologized and said he regretted his Tax "Mistakes".... so it's all good.
> Right??
> 
> ...


_During his confirmation, it was disclosed that Geithner had not paid $35,000 in Social Security and Medicare payroll taxes from 2001 through 2004 while working for the International Monetary Fund.[50] The IMF, as an international agency, did not withhold payroll taxes, but instead reimbursed the usual employer responsibility of these taxes to employees. Geithner received the reimbursements and paid the amounts received to the government, but had not paid the remaining half which would normally have been withheld from his pay. The issue, as well as other errors relating to past deductions and expenses, were noted during a 2006 audit by the Internal Revenue Service[51][52][53][54] Geithner subsequently paid the additional taxes owed.[55][56] In a statement to the Senate Finance Committee, Geithner called the tax issues "careless," "avoidable," and "unintentional" errors.[55] Geithner testified that he used the software TurboTax to prepare his 2001 and 2002 returns, but that the tax errors were his own responsibility.[57][58]_
Timothy Geithner - Wikipedia

Wow.  Maybe the guy should be in prison, right?


----------



## OldLady (Aug 22, 2018)

SavannahMann said:


> Perhaps you can help me out here. I’m having a little trouble. Mueller set out to prove Russian Collusion or conspiracy with the Trump campaign. So far, he’s proved that people are crooks. We’ve seen those cases all my life on both sides of the aisle. William Jefferson of Louisiana. And Randy Cunningham of California. A Democrat and a Republican. Ok. So nothing new here.
> 
> But what about the Russian conspiracy? Still nothing resulting from that. Seriously. It’s saying that a guy is a bank robber, and cheering the conviction or illegal parking. Or are you suggesting that 5-7 years in some Club Fed Minimum security prison is all the punishment someone gets for collusion with the Russians? Come on, it was tax fraud and hiding cash and failing to fill out a form that said you had business dealings with foreigners.
> 
> ...


I don't know for sure, but I'm thinking some of you are going to be very sorry you kept asking for evidence of collusion.  You might just get it.


----------



## Claudette (Aug 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Since Trump took office, Republicans have chanted in unison....
> 
> Nothing Burger, No Collusion, Witch Hunt, Waste of time, Fake News
> 
> ...



Tell us all what convicting two criminals has to do with the election of 2016??

Tell us all that there is someone who will tell us Trump colluded with the Russians??

That's what this whole circle jerk is supposed to prove.

So far all that has happened is that two men have been convicted of crimes.

Oh and it is a big nothing burger but celebrate away jackass. LOL


----------



## martybegan (Aug 22, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > He agreed so the feds couldn't go after his estate.
> ...



Can't find it now, but read that one of the conditions of the plea was jail time only and a nominal fine, no asset forfeiture.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 22, 2018)

OldLady said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > You guys remember that Timothy Geithner committed Tax Fraud, but was made Secretary of Treasury by Obama with full knowledge that he did it???
> ...



Wow... the guy was made Secretary of Treasury despite him making two separate tax "mistakes" that he did not repay. Only after he was vetted, and the IRS documentation was found - did he admit the errors and repay - wait for it - HALF of what he owed. He did not repay the "mistake" he made in 2001 and 2002.
And, as far as 2015... he still never paid the rest.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 22, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> Cohen was not convicted you hack, try to get your facts straight before you start a thread and look stupid.


Afraid he is convicted and awaiting sentencing 

A guilty plea is a conviction


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 22, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


 I judge will accept a plea to something that is not a crime FACT


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 22, 2018)

OldLady said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > You guys remember that Timothy Geithner committed Tax Fraud, but was made Secretary of Treasury by Obama with full knowledge that he did it???
> ...


Diversion 
Stay on topic


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Since Trump took office, Republicans have chanted in unison....
> 
> Nothing Burger, No Collusion, Witch Hunt, Waste of time, Fake News
> 
> ...


/----/ All which has nothing to do with Trump collusion.  And why is the special prosecutor looking at 12 year old tax returns? Where is the IRS on this?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 22, 2018)

Claudette said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Since Trump took office, Republicans have chanted in unison....
> ...


One of the criminals stipulated that the crime was done to influence the election of 2016 and that his boss (Trump) directed him to do it


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 22, 2018)

If two weeks before the election (when payouts were made) it had come out that a candidate for president had sex with a Porn Star while his wife was home with his infant son

Would it have influenced the election?


----------



## Claudette (Aug 22, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Since Trump took office, Republicans have chanted in unison....
> ...



Like you I'm having a hard time seeing why convictions on two men has anything to do with the 2016 elections??


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 22, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > He agreed so the feds couldn't go after his estate.
> ...


Mr. Ad Hominem asking for a Link?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


/----/* " his boss (Trump) directed him to do it" * You're making an assumption.  Cohen never said Trump by name. But odds are that's what he was implying.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 22, 2018)

Investigate any politician and you’ll find tax fraud.
I wish Mueller would come to the Town of Hempstead and Nassau County.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> If two weeks before the election (when payouts were made) it had come out that a candidate for president had sex with a Porn Star while his wife was home with his infant son
> 
> Would it have influenced the election?


/----/ No, because Hildabeast was that bad of a candidate.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 22, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Are you dense?
Or just too enamored with Trump


----------



## Dreadnaught1968 (Aug 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> If two weeks before the election (when payouts were made) it had come out that a candidate for president had sex with a Porn Star while his wife was home with his infant son
> 
> Would it have influenced the election?


Probably would have picked up some votes from people who voted for Bill Clinton...


----------



## BluesLegend (Aug 22, 2018)

OldLady said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Because they had enough dirt on him to force him to plead down to something else that's not even a crime. Its not a crime, the former head of the FEC says so, as do several legal experts. Flynn took a plea deal because the Feds were bankrupting him with legal costs.


----------



## Claudette (Aug 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



Not as dense as you apparently.


----------



## Dana7360 (Aug 22, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> Cohen was not convicted you hack, try to get your facts straight before you start a thread and look stupid.






I wouldn't call someone stupid when you don't know how our justice system works.

Cohen didn't have to be convicted. He plead guilty.

That means they avoid indictments and a court case.

Cohen was in court yesterday, he plead GULITY.


----------



## BluesLegend (Aug 22, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



The former head of the FEC says its not a crime. For you slow dimwits on the left, Cohen plead DOWN to this hello.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 22, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > If two weeks before the election (when payouts were made) it had come out that a candidate for president had sex with a Porn Star while his wife was home with his infant son
> ...


She received more votes than Crooked Donnie
Less than 20,000 votes would have won her Pennsylvania, Wisconsin and Michigan 

50,000 votes would have taken Florida

If news came out that a man trying to be President was banging Porn Stars while his wife was home with his infant son.....it wouldn’t sway a few thousand votes?

Why did John Edwards have to drop out?


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Since Trump took office, Republicans have chanted in unison....
> 
> Nothing Burger, No Collusion, Witch Hunt, Waste of time, Fake News
> 
> ...




And still nothing to do with Trump.  And even if he did pay off the hookers?   It isn't a campaign violation.  Mark Levin went through this on his radio show.

Any conservative Trump supporter knew from day one that the democrats are going to impeach Trump as soon as they get control of the House, there is no doubt or maybe, about this.   Trump isn't connected to the Manafort conviction or the Cohen plea deal, and the only collusion with Russians was by hilary, the DNC and the Obama administration...... but they are still going to impeach Trump.

So, if you want the democrats to lose, you have to vote to keep the House in Republican hands, like them or not, and I don't, the only way to push back against these socialist monsters is to keep them out of power with the vote.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


_If news came out that a man trying to be President was banging Porn Stars while his wife was home with his infant son.....it wouldn’t sway a few thousand votes?_
No.


----------



## Maxdeath (Aug 22, 2018)

Mueller keeps going after things that have nothing to do with someone working with the Russians. He is hoping that he can get Trump on a perjury trap. Funny is how he keeps bypassing or ignoring things done by the other half of the election.


----------



## BluesLegend (Aug 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Cohen was not convicted you hack, try to get your facts straight before you start a thread and look stupid.
> ...



Look stupid, a plea is not a conviction, its also not a legal precedent, and no judge or jury convicted the guy.


----------



## Crixus (Aug 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Since Trump took office, Republicans have chanted in unison....
> 
> Nothing Burger, No Collusion, Witch Hunt, Waste of time, Fake News
> 
> ...





Except for the fact that none of that involves Trump or Russia.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 22, 2018)

OldLady said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



C'mon now. Number one, it is pretty damn difficult to not know you didn't pay half of your income taxes for 4 years for ANYONE. But this guy has not one, but three degrees including a Master in economics...and he didn't realize he only paid half. Laughable.
 But that is beside the point. Like I said - during his vetting process, they found the IRS documentation and found the "errors".... so as of 2008 - HE KNEW. But only paid for the 2003 and 2004 back taxes. He did not, and still never has paid what he owes for 2001 and 2002.
 Look it up.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 22, 2018)

Flash said:


> Is that like the filthy ass Democrats saying that Crooked Hillary didn't commit any crimes even thought Comey said she did?


Why are you pointing backward?  How can you strut after the convictions of yesterday?  Trump has been implicated as a conspirator in a crime.  Darker days are coming.

Donald Trump is a scumbag, yet you are not moved to oppose him in the least.


----------



## Thinker101 (Aug 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Since Trump took office, Republicans have chanted in unison....
> 
> Nothing Burger, No Collusion, Witch Hunt, Waste of time, Fake News
> 
> ...


nothingburger van jones - Bing video


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 22, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


It is a crime.

And yes, he plead down to this in exchange for his testimony.


----------



## my2¢ (Aug 22, 2018)

The Manafort verdict yesterday caused me to wonder what's hiding in Trump's taxes?  Given the circumstance, I believe he should honor his campaign commitment to release them.


----------



## BluesLegend (Aug 22, 2018)

Dana7360 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Cohen was not convicted you hack, try to get your facts straight before you start a thread and look stupid.
> ...



You are as dumb as the OP. AFTER sentencing then you can run your mouth about Cohen being "convicted".


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 22, 2018)

Here is a nice summary as to why Trump did not violate any campaign finance laws...... but the democrats are going to impeach him if they take the House....that was always a fact.

https://www.americanthinker.com/blo...ated_campaign_finance_laws_and_heres_why.html

The Federal Election Campaign Act of 1971, Title 52, United States Code Section 30101 states in part that individuals are limited to making donations of $2,700 to presidential candidates. Cohen is accused of spending money in violation of the Act. Although Cohen spent more than $2,700 on behalf of Trump, he was reimbursed by Trump, so Trump was ultimately spending money on himself, and there is no limit on how much a person may spend on their own presidential campaign, so this section does not apply.

The Campaign Act also prohibits corporations from contributing _directly_ to presidential campaigns. Cohen set up dummy corporations to make the payments and pled to making improper corporate donations. But again, although the money technically came from corporations, ultimately, all the money came from Donald Trump, so again these limitations do not apply.

But more importantly, this was not a campaign expenditure at all. Constitutional scholar Mark Levin has interviewed former Federal Election Commission Chairman Bradley Smith repeatedly on his show over the past year, and Smith has made the point that "dual use" expenditures are not "campaign expenditures" under the meaning of the Act.

What are campaign expenditures? Payments for advertising, consultants, rallies, transportation, polling, and get out the vote efforts, of course. But has anyone ever reported payments to a mistress as campaign expenditure? Almost certainly not.

That's because any expenditure is not an expenditure simply because it may incidentally benefit a campaign. It must be an expenditure whose only purpose is to benefit a campaign. So if a candidate for office buys an American car, or gets his teeth whitened, these are things that can benefit his campaign, but are not campaign expenditures because they also have personal benefits.

Payments to President Trump's alleged mistresses to stay silent certainly benefitted his campaign. But they also served the purpose of not embarrassing the President's family. There clearly was a dual use to the payments, therefore they were not "campaign expenditures" under the act. If they were, then everything a candidate spent money on during the course of a campaign, whether of a personal nature or not, would have to be reported as a campaign expenditure. Does a candidate eat during a campaign? Well, if so that benefits his campaign and so must be an expenditure! Do you see how ridiculous this can become?

If these payments were not campaign expenditures then there is no violation. But Michael Cohen pleaded guilty to violating campaign expenditure laws. Although no plea deal was announced, it looks like Cohen has flipped and pleaded guilty to these counts to avoid even more charges. But just because Cohen claims he, and Trump, violated campaign finance laws, that is not the same as a legal determination that he did so.



Read more: https://www.americanthinker.com/blo...finance_laws_and_heres_why.html#ixzz5OuubIGAZ 
Follow us: @AmericanThinker on Twitter | AmericanThinker on Facebook


----------



## BluesLegend (Aug 22, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



What part of the former head of the FEC stating its NOT a crime can't you comprehend? They read the law out loud for Christ sake, god you are dumb.


----------



## Claudette (Aug 22, 2018)

2aguy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Since Trump took office, Republicans have chanted in unison....
> ...



Yup. They have already said they were going to try and impeach Trump. For what no one but those imbeciles know.

As you said. Trump had nothing to do with Manafort or Cohen and what they did.

Sure has nothing to do with the Russians and the 2016 elections which is what Mueller investigation is supposed to be about. Haven't heard word one about an collusion between Trump and the Russians and we won't since it didn't happen.

Don't hear any of the lefty idiots on this board talking about Hitlery, Steele, the DNC and Fusion and that dossier they paid for. That's not against the law but it sure shows how low they will go.

Still waiting for the lefty idiots to scream about how honest Hitlery and the DNC are.


----------



## PredFan (Aug 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Since Trump took office, Republicans have chanted in unison....
> 
> Nothing Burger, No Collusion, Witch Hunt, Waste of time, Fake News
> 
> ...



It is an investigation in search of a crime and makes a mockery of our justice system but hey, as long as the party benefits, screw the country and the laws, right liberals?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Aug 22, 2018)

*The Creepy Corrupt Democrats are trying to criminalize politics *


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 22, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


Lol, a judge signed off on it.  Cohen plead guilty to it, you're just engaging in more tRumpkin weaseling.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Sorry.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 22, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


You're crazy.  There's no refuting your argument; it's like something the Mad Hatter would say.  Tea, anyone?


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Slum votes.


----------



## hunarcy (Aug 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Since Trump took office, Republicans have chanted in unison....
> 
> Nothing Burger, No Collusion, Witch Hunt, Waste of time, Fake News
> 
> ...



And, except for one reference to "the candidate" by Cohen (who has repeatedly lied and stolen from Trump) none of it involves Trump.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 22, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> You guys remember that Timothy Geithner committed Tax Fraud, but was made Secretary of Treasury by Obama with full knowledge that he did it???
> But it's ok right? Afterall he apologized and said he regretted his Tax "Mistakes".... so it's all good.
> Right??
> 
> ...



He was convicted of tax fraud?


----------



## OldLady (Aug 22, 2018)

Maxdeath said:


> Mueller keeps going after things that have nothing to do with someone working with the Russians. He is hoping that he can get Trump on a perjury trap. Funny is how he keeps bypassing or ignoring things done by the other half of the election.


Mueller WOULD investigate the "other half" of the election IF there was any indication that campaign was being assisted by the Russians.  The evidence (of which there is plenty) is that Russia was interfering and that their interference was aimed at helping Trump's campaign.  Simple.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 22, 2018)

Claudette said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Its more conspiracy than collusion.  

The investigation continues.


----------



## hunarcy (Aug 22, 2018)

OldLady said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Cohen was not convicted you hack, try to get your facts straight before you start a thread and look stupid.
> ...



He agreed to 3-5 years to avoid prison for up to 65 years and said whatever he had to say in order to get the deal.


----------



## hunarcy (Aug 22, 2018)

OldLady said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



He DID commit crimes.


----------



## Claudette (Aug 22, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Yes it does and I for one will be glad when this circle jerk is over. What a lot of bullshit.


----------



## hunarcy (Aug 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> If two weeks before the election (when payouts were made) it had come out that a candidate for president had sex with a Porn Star while his wife was home with his infant son
> 
> Would it have influenced the election?



No, I don't think it would.  The Access Hollywood tape was MUCH worse, but even that didn't convince people to vote for Hillary.


----------



## BookShaka (Aug 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Since Trump took office, Republicans have chanted in unison....
> 
> Nothing Burger, No Collusion, Witch Hunt, Waste of time, Fake News
> 
> ...



The fact that the Dems are rejoicing and Cohen’s accusations have nothing to do with Russian election interference _proves _the Mueller investigation _is, _after all, a witch hunt.


----------



## BluesLegend (Aug 22, 2018)

OldLady said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Don't get mad at me, go argue with the former head of the FEC. I get it, I burst your bubble and you are having a tantrum.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Aug 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Since Trump took office, Republicans have chanted in unison....
> 
> Nothing Burger, No Collusion, Witch Hunt, Waste of time, Fake News
> 
> ...


Well Flynn pled guilty to stop the govt from bankrupting him, even the FBI said he didn't lie....nothing
Manafort had some personal issues.....nothing
Cohen has a tape where the President doesn't even seem to know about the payments.....nothing

Sorry guys, the anvil's gonna fall on your wiley coyote yet again


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Aug 22, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> > Mueller keeps going after things that have nothing to do with someone working with the Russians. He is hoping that he can get Trump on a perjury trap. Funny is how he keeps bypassing or ignoring things done by the other half of the election.
> ...


uh creating a document with  British spies using Russian agents for info isn't collaborating with Russia?
The only thing you have on Trump is a meeting where they discussed adoption........


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 22, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


You don’t go to prison for something that is not a crime


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 22, 2018)

candycorn said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > You guys remember that Timothy Geithner committed Tax Fraud, but was made Secretary of Treasury by Obama with full knowledge that he did it???
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 22, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Maxdeath said:
> ...


You have to try to keep up with the lies...I know it’s hard

Trump has already admitted it was not about adoption


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 22, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Since Trump took office, Republicans have chanted in unison....
> ...


Flynn plead guilty to tax fraud and failing to report foreign contacts 
Those were the least of his crimes that he plead to in return for testimony about Crooked Donnie


----------



## DrLove (Aug 22, 2018)

Don't forget Papadopoulos & Gates - ONLY THE BEST PEOPLE!!


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Aug 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


We know they went for dirt....but what WAS DISCUSSED was adoption.....nothing illegal on either count.
you are allowed to dig up dirt on your opponent and you are allowed to discuss adoption.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Aug 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


no he didn't, you are such a fucking liar, Maybe you need to learn the facts.

Michael Flynn Pleads Guilty to Lying to the F.B.I. and Will Cooperate With Russia Inquiry

President Trump’s former national security adviser, *Michael T. Flynn, pleaded guilty on Friday to lying to the F.B.I. about conversations with the Russian ambassador* last December, becoming the first senior White House official to cut a cooperation deal in the special counsel’s wide-ranging inquiry into election interference.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


/----/ *"Less than 20,000 votes would have won her Pennsylvania, Wisconsin and Michigan  -- 50,000 votes would have taken Florida"*
Woulda, coulda, shoulda...


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 22, 2018)

So is Mueller going to run off and prosecute based on Cohens claims of Trump collusion?

It’s doubtful. Mueller will follow the playbook used on Nixon. Lay off the President while you indict his coconspirators one by one. Turn his minions and collect damaging testimony and documents against the President. 

Concentrate on criminal charges against Kushner and Lil Donnie

Sometime in 2019 or 2020 you spring your trap. Criminal chargres against  his son and son in law

Then you lay out your long list of charges against Trump. Obstruction of Justice, Malfeasance, Money Laundering, election tampering ......possibly collusion with Russia

Then you offer the deal Nixon got. Resign and we will drop charges against you, your son and son in law


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 22, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


That is what criminals do


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Aug 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> So is Mueller going to run off and prosecute based on Cohens claims of Trump collusion?
> 
> It’s doubtful. Mueller will follow the playbook used on Nixon. Lay off the President while you indict his coconspirators one by one. Turn his minions and collect damaging testimony and documents against the President.
> 
> ...


OMG you are so full of shit.....it's hilarious you think that's true.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> So is Mueller going to run off and prosecute based on Cohens claims of Trump collusion?
> 
> It’s doubtful. Mueller will follow the playbook used on Nixon. Lay off the President while you indict his coconspirators one by one. Turn his minions and collect damaging testimony and documents against the President.
> 
> ...


/—-/ Nixon didn’t have Trump’s lawyers and billions to fight the charges. Besides Watergate actually happened. Collusion not so much.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Since Trump took office, Republicans have chanted in unison....
> 
> Nothing Burger, No Collusion, Witch Hunt, Waste of time, Fake News
> 
> ...



Mueller showed all his cards to CNN


----------



## candycorn (Aug 22, 2018)

Claudette said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...




I’ll be glad when Trump is out of office….


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 22, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...




Yes.... in 2024 it will be good to have President Pence in office.


----------



## hunarcy (Aug 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



True.  That's why, until there is real proof, it's pointless to think Cohen will bring down Trump.  Prosecutors will not build a case around that guy.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 22, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...



Who told you what was discussed?


----------



## candycorn (Aug 22, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



So you lied when you said he committed tax fraud.

Why’d you lie?


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 22, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...




They don't want an actual legal case, they are hoping for a fig leaf as an excuse to impeach Trump......that is all this is about.


----------



## Claudette (Aug 22, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Sorry for you luck but he'll be re-elected in 2020.


----------



## hunarcy (Aug 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



The lady apparently lied and said it was about one thing, but it turned out to be about another thing.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 22, 2018)

Claudette said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



Time will tell.


----------



## whitehall (Aug 22, 2018)

Yeah but where is the collusion? You almost gotta laugh at the technical charges Cohen pleaded to. Wait until a special council starts investigating the biggest political money laundering scheme in history, the Clinton Foundation. Will Sessions have the balls to prosecute the Clintons? We will see


----------



## Claudette (Aug 22, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Yes, it will.


----------



## hadit (Aug 22, 2018)

2aguy said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



That's when being faithful to your wife will become an impeachable offense.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 22, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > So is Mueller going to run off and prosecute based on Cohens claims of Trump collusion?
> ...


You think so?

You really think this is all Mueller has? Mueller is building a case and it just touched Trump.  More to come


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 22, 2018)

hadit said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Trump wouldn’t know


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 22, 2018)

2aguy said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Looks like the fig harvest will be pretty big

You really think yesterday was no big deal and that is all Mueller has to offer?

You guys remind me of Republicans during Watergate. No big deal, nothing Burger, Nixon was not involved 

Once Nixon’s henchmen were prosecuted ....it all came tumbling down


----------



## Claudette (Aug 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



LMAO You can always hope.


----------



## Richard-H (Aug 22, 2018)

whitehall said:


> Yeah but where is the collusion? You almost gotta laugh at the technical charges Cohen pleaded to. Wait until a special council starts investigating the biggest political money laundering scheme in history, the Clinton Foundation. Will Sessions have the balls to prosecute the Clintons? We will see



Another Whitewater?

You'd better hope Bill is still horny or ya got nothin'!


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 22, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


Of course they won’t. Cohen is just a shot across the bow
Next target is Kushner and Lil Donnie and their dealings with Russia


----------



## hadit (Aug 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Pence, however, does, and when he's elected, all of a sudden being faithful will become icky to the haters. If you think they're bad when Trump gives them ammunition, wait until they have to make up stuff.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 22, 2018)

2aguy said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



Ford did not do too well after Nixon 
If Trump is forced to resign in 2020, Pence will take over and have to take the fall for Republicans in the 2020 election


----------



## Richard-H (Aug 22, 2018)

Claudette said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


----------



## Dana7360 (Aug 22, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...





Did you know that there are these things called documents and either video or audio recording?

Do you understand that if cohen lied to the judge yesterday all the crimes he was facing immediately return along with a perjury charge?

Do you understand that Mueller won't use anyone in his investigation who is lying and it can be proven lies? Because if they're lying the whole case gets thrown out of court. 

Do you understand that Mueller won't indict anyone without proof through documents and recordings?

Those documents and recordings prove the crimes. Otherwise cohen wouldn't have pleaded guilty to those crimes.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Aug 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


you're hilarious. Trump will be re-elected in 2020 easily.


----------



## davecmarino (Aug 22, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Since Trump took office, Republicans have chanted in unison....
> ...




Because the IRS normally can only go back 7 years from the date of filing the return to audit an individual income tax return. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 22, 2018)

davecmarino said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


/----/ How Far Back Can IRS Claim Tax Evasion Or Fraud? Timing Is Everything Finally, you often hear people say that the statute of limitations *never *runs on fraud. For civil tax fraud, that's true. The IRS can come after you any time. But it's still rare for the IRS to go back too far. Problems of proof are too great, and the IRS bears a high burden of proof in fraud cases, even civil fraud.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 22, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


From prison?


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Aug 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I actually laughed out loud at this one.
He won't be in prison, but Hilary might be.
and he'll be President, and Hillary won't be.


----------



## BluesLegend (Aug 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Legal experts say you are wrong, so does the former head of the FEC.


----------



## SmokeALib (Aug 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Since Trump took office, Republicans have chanted in unison....
> 
> Nothing Burger, No Collusion, Witch Hunt, Waste of time, Fake News
> 
> ...


Yawn.
All that shit happened under OBlamer, also. The leftist media whores conveniently didn't report the shit.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Aug 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Really?

so you now think everyone in prison should be there.......that's an interesting development...


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 22, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> Cohen was not convicted you hack, try to get your facts straight before you start a thread and look stupid.



*With Michael Cohen’s Guilty Plea, President Trump Has Been Implicated in a Criminal Conspiracy*

*Trump is now, formally, implicated in a criminal conspiracy to mislead the American public in order to influence an election. Were he not President, Donald Trump himself would almost certainly be facing charges. This news came in what must be considered the most damaging single hour of a deeply troubled Presidency.*

*Cohen, the President’s longtime adviser, fixer, and, until recently, personal attorney, told a judge that Trump explicitly instructed him to break campaign-finance laws by paying two women not to publicly disclose the affairs they had with Trump. *

*The question can no longer be whether the President and those closest to him broke the law. That is settled. Three of the people closest to Trump as he ran for and won the Presidency have now pleaded guilty or have been convicted of significant federal crimes: Michael Cohen, Paul Manafort, and Michael Flynn. The question now becomes far narrower and, for Trump, more troubling: What is the political impact of a President’s criminal liability being established in a federal court? How will Congress respond? And if Congress does not act, how will voters respond in the midterm elections?*

*With Michael Cohen’s Guilty Plea, President Trump Has Been Implicated in a Criminal Conspiracy*


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Aug 22, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> Cohen was not convicted you hack, try to get your facts straight before you start a thread and look stupid.



A guilty plea is a criminal conviction, dope.


----------



## BluesLegend (Aug 22, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Cohen was not convicted you hack, try to get your facts straight before you start a thread and look stupid.
> ...



President Trump has NOT been implicated in a criminal conspiracy, stop parroting drivel from idiots at CNN.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Aug 22, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...





BluesLegend said:


> He was not convicted FACT. He pled to something that isn't even a crime FACT. Here this is for you



Wow!  There is truly no limit to how retarded you are willing to be for Trump. Fascinating.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 22, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...


Hillary had 25 years of unwarranted Republican investigation. Resulted in not even an indictment

Trump is not going to do as well. This one is serious. He has never dealt with anyone as tenacious as Mueller
Not only is trump going down, so is his crime family


----------



## BluesLegend (Aug 22, 2018)

Hutch Starskey said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Cohen was not convicted you hack, try to get your facts straight before you start a thread and look stupid.
> ...



A guilty plea isn't a conviction yet, did you get your law degree via mail order?


----------



## BluesLegend (Aug 22, 2018)

Hutch Starskey said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



^^^ thus confirming my suspicion, your law degree was mail order, or you are a Canadian.


----------



## Votto (Aug 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Since Trump took office, Republicans have chanted in unison....
> 
> Nothing Burger, No Collusion, Witch Hunt, Waste of time, Fake News
> 
> ...



It's not hard to find illegal activity in DC.

Hell, Obama could not even find people to put in his cabinet because none of them paid their taxes.

The kicker was when one of them was put the head of the IRS.

No, what is odd is finding the political will to make those who break the law pay for their misdeeds.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I hope so.  I worried that one day Don. Jr. or Ivanka would run.


----------



## Claudette (Aug 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



OMG You didn't actually just post this did you??

Trump isn't going anywhere and Hitlery will never be held accountable for anything she's done.

You may as well start pissing up that rope. LOL


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Aug 22, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...





BluesLegend said:


> Look stupid, a plea is not a conviction, its also not a legal precedent, and no judge or jury convicted the guy.



So, if I run a criminal background check on cohen, I won't find criminal convictions?


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Aug 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


oooooh, he's scared.......NOT
your hopes are so high....to see the bubble burst and the screaming from you guys will be glorious


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 22, 2018)

Claudette said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...


You guys went on and on about the Clinton's but never came up with anything real.  Nothing Burger!!!  But we have Trump almost right where we want him.  Maybe Cohen has him on tape admitting collusion with russia.  Everyone seems to be able to catch Trump saying bad things on tape.  I can't wait for the N word tapes to come out right before the 2020 elections.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 22, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...


We're having fun watching you guys today that's for sure.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Aug 22, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


There is no collusion.......it's hilarious


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Aug 22, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Sure you are...I'm having fun watching you guys. I can't wait until you relive that feeling from election night 2016......


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Aug 22, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...



How can someone plead guilty to a non- crime, dope?


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Aug 22, 2018)

Hutch Starskey said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



hush payments are not illegal
Well the two counts he's trying to get Trump on, the campaign ones.....how are they campaign contributions?
Trump reimbursed him and didn't use campaign funds.......so.........


----------



## BluesLegend (Aug 22, 2018)

Hutch Starskey said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



You are ignorant of the facts, which is not surprising. Okay for all you slow dimwitted liberals, how many crimes did Cohen plead to? There now you are less stupid.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 22, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...


But you are not allowed to accept help for your campaign from the Russian government.  From the emails leading up to that meeting, this was not "news" to Trump, Jr. either.  That is NOT allowed.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Aug 22, 2018)

OldLady said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Al gore got donations from the Chinese.....I didn't hear you guys complain.

But where did he get help from the Russian government?


----------



## sartre play (Aug 22, 2018)

Watched FOX news to get there take on the guilty plea & guilty verdict. Tibbett's  murder leads very sad, looked like a very nice girl. but because of the illegal involved good diversion, no conversation about Chris Watts,(could have missed it) other main story the tooth fairy, am not kidding.  kind of sick that we have so many people in our government getting busted for crimes, matters not what party they belong to. working against us & not for us is not a nothing burger.


----------



## BluesLegend (Aug 22, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...



These dumb ass liberals jumped to conclusions, ignorantly. Several legal experts including the former head of the FEC have now chimed in pointing out Trump's payoffs to the bimbo's was perfectly legal, these happen all the time, and this did not violate federal election law or any law.


----------



## BluesLegend (Aug 22, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...



So did Obama, they covered them up by keeping the amounts low enough that they were not required to report on them.


----------



## BluesLegend (Aug 22, 2018)

The bottom line is they are examining Trump's campaign with a microscope holding him to the letter of the law. Yet Washington has a long history of ignoring or just fining other campaigns for federal election law violations. Obama was fined over $300k for violations on amounts over $5 million. No trial, nobody went to prison, just a slap on the wrist fine.


----------



## TomParks (Aug 22, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



Give them enough rope and they hang themselves.....Chuck Todd calling for impeachment? These people are mentally falling apart


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Aug 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Since Trump took office, Republicans have chanted in unison....
> 
> Nothing Burger, No Collusion, Witch Hunt, Waste of time, Fake News
> 
> ...


Any minute now ….


----------



## Vel (Aug 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Read this and see if you learn something.  
Cohen's plea deal is prosecutor's attempt to set up Trump


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Aug 22, 2018)

Obama 2008 campaign fined $375,000


President Barack Obama’s 2008 campaign was fined $375,000 by the Federal Election Commission for campaign reporting violations — one of the largest fees ever levied against a presidential campaign, POLITICO has learned


----------



## BluesLegend (Aug 22, 2018)

TomParks said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...



Trump has had them unhinged for nearly 2 years, naturally the left are having a meltdown.


----------



## BluesLegend (Aug 22, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> Obama 2008 campaign fined $375,000
> 
> 
> President Barack Obama’s 2008 campaign was fined $375,000 by the Federal Election Commission for campaign reporting violations — one of the largest fees ever levied against a presidential campaign, POLITICO has learned



Who was charged and went to prison? Ah, yeah nobody.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Aug 22, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


it's hilarious......they are persistent...but wrong......like clockwork.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Aug 22, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > Obama 2008 campaign fined $375,000
> ...


Noone! so while none of this stuff is true, even if Trump gets hit, he'll pay a fine......at the very most


----------



## OldLady (Aug 22, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...


I guess that is the million dollar question.   By scheduling the meeting, he was there with his hands wide open, waiting for the "goods."  From the Russian government.  The fact that she SUPPOSEDLY talked to them about adoption (pulling Russian sanctions) instead of good dirt on Hillary doesn't at all excuse the fact that the Trump campaign, at its highest levels including the campaign manager, were good with accepting assistance from the Russian government for their campaign.  That is actually worth something and I believe it will be part of Mueller's ammunition.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Aug 22, 2018)

OldLady said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


The problem is first this is all they have.
Second adoption was discussed
third they were trying to get dirt
fourth they didn't work for the Russian government

And the coup de grace on this whole thing is Trump has increased sanctions not reduced them, so if it was the Russians (it wasn't) what did they get out of the deal?


----------



## boedicca (Aug 22, 2018)

OldLady said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Because the Federal Government has Raw Power, and one of its hench-thugs threatened him with 65 years in prison.  Mueller abused his power - and the looks are celebrating.


----------



## BluesLegend (Aug 22, 2018)

Read it and weep libs
But former commissioner at the Federal Election Commission, Hans von Spakovsky, said that Cohen’s decision to plead guilty does not necessarily mean Trump violated the law.

“This is not a violation because this was not a campaign-related offense,” Spakovsky told Fox News on Wednesday. “Yes, Cohen pleaded guilty to it, yeah Cohen paid it, but then Cohen was reimbursed by Trump.”

The plea deal states that the payments were in fact meant to influence the election, though that could be argued by Trump's lawyers if it ever came to that. Spakovsky said Trump had a history of making these kinds of payments before he was a candidate.

Further, Spakovsky said "a candidate can spend as much of their own money as they want to—even if it was a campaign-related expense.”


----------



## BluesLegend (Aug 22, 2018)

boedicca said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...



The left's hopes are once again dashed, within a week or two they will be hating on Mueller.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 22, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Indeed.   If he really wanted to investigate Russian Collusion, the targets would be hiLIARy and the Obama admin.


----------



## AceRothstein (Aug 22, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> Cohen was not convicted you hack, try to get your facts straight before you start a thread and look stupid.


I stayed away from this place for a while and come back to see that you're as dumb as ever.


----------



## BluesLegend (Aug 22, 2018)

AceRothstein said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Cohen was not convicted you hack, try to get your facts straight before you start a thread and look stupid.
> ...



You returned to post insults without content that mods delete and issue warnings over? Alrighty then.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 22, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...



He was implicated yesterday

As part of his plea deal, Cohen stipulated that he broke the law to influence the 2016 election and that he did so under the direction of Trump


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 22, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...



I don’t have a law degree, but I do watch Judge Judy every day

A guilty plea is a conviction, the next phase is sentencing


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 22, 2018)

Cohen was asked to do an interview with the NY AG today about the Trump Foundation...


----------



## BoSoxGal (Aug 22, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> Cohen was not convicted you hack, try to get your facts straight before you start a thread and look stupid.


Entering a plea of guilty and an allocution to a crime is exactly how a conviction is created in about 97% of the criminal cases that take place in this country.

Moron.


----------



## BoSoxGal (Aug 22, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


My goodness you are STUPID.


----------



## Flash (Aug 22, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Is that like the filthy ass Democrats saying that Crooked Hillary didn't commit any crimes even thought Comey said she did?
> ...




Because it is good to expose the hypocrisy of you stupid Moon Bats.

You didn't give a shit about the crimes of Crooked Hillary, did you?  Like idiots you still voted for her, didn't you?  What the hell were you morons thinking?


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


CNN?  Fake News.  Nothing Burger.  Witch Hunt.  Lyin Media.  What about Hillary and Benghazi?  Fast and furious and what about her emails?

Never mind that Trump is using his personal cellphone to do government work.  It's ok for him.  Just not Hillary

Trump ramps up personal cell phone use  - CNNPolitics


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 22, 2018)

Flash said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


If my party ran congress, if my party in congress had subpoopower, if my party ran the Department of Justice, I might be tempted to open a full investigation of alleged crimes committed by a former senator.

Then again, if I was in the White House and the legal and political walls were closing in, I might want to keep Hillary around just to trot her out to my base and point deflecting fingers her way.

So whose fault is it she hasn't had the anal probe of justice run up her badkside?


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 22, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> Cohen was not convicted you hack, try to get your facts straight before you start a thread and look stupid.



You are so right.  He wasn't convicted.  He plead guilty.

* Michael Cohen pleaded guilty to eight federal crimes* on Tuesday and said Trump had directed him to make two hush-money payments to women in violation of campaign finance laws. That case was referred to New York prosecutors by Mueller.

*Cohen’s laywer, said: “Mr Cohen has knowledge on certain subjects that should be of interest to the special counsel and is more than happy to tell the special counsel all that he knows.”*
*
So, start shitting your pants wondering what he knows.  Keep putting your lying partisan foot in your mouth.  

And most importantly, start throwing Cohen under the bus.  That's what you do when a formal loyalist leaves the plantation.  LOL*


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 22, 2018)

It is a nothing burger because all of that has nothing to do with what Mueller was appointed to investigate. Russian attempts to interfer in the election and possible collusion by the Trump campaign of which there is still no proof of.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 22, 2018)

blackhawk said:


> It is a nothing burger because all of that has nothing to do with what Mueller was appointed to investigate. Russian attempts to interfer in the election and possible collusion by the Trump campaign of which there is still no proof of.


Just wait.  Be patient

*Cohen’s laywer, said: “Mr Cohen has knowledge on certain subjects that should be of interest to the special counsel and is more than happy to tell the special counsel all that he knows.”*
*
*


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 22, 2018)

Flash said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


If you could have presented evidence that resulted in an indictment, I would have cared


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 22, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > It is a nothing burger because all of that has nothing to do with what Mueller was appointed to investigate. Russian attempts to interfer in the election and possible collusion by the Trump campaign of which there is still no proof of.
> ...


A nightmare for Trump

What would a fixer know about Trumps dirty deeds?


----------



## RadicalRedneck (Aug 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Since Trump took office, Republicans have chanted in unison....
> 
> Nothing Burger, No Collusion, Witch Hunt, Waste of time, Fake News
> 
> ...


WHERES THE COLLUSION?  Isn’t that what this was supposed to be about!


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


Cohen, for months, denied wrongdoing. And the suit was placed on hold while the president’s ex-attorney was under criminal investigation in New York.

All that changed with Cohen’s appearance Tuesday in Manhattan federal court, where he admitted he facilitated payments ahead of the 2016 election to two women, Daniels and former Playboy model Karen McDougal, to keep them quiet about alleged affairs with Trump. Cohen and his lawyer said he was acting at Trump’s direction -- validating Clifford’s central allegation that the payment had amounted to an illegal campaign contribution.

Trump denies knowing about $130,000 Stormy Daniels payment


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 22, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > It is a nothing burger because all of that has nothing to do with what Mueller was appointed to investigate. Russian attempts to interfer in the election and possible collusion by the Trump campaign of which there is still no proof of.
> ...


His lawyer saying it and it being true are very different things.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 22, 2018)

blackhawk said:


> It is a nothing burger because all of that has nothing to do with what Mueller was appointed to investigate. Russian attempts to interfer in the election and possible collusion by the Trump campaign of which there is still no proof of.


Manafort was there when discussions with the Russians were held. He was there when it was discussed with Trump. Manafort made changes to the GOP platform to help Russia

Now he is facing jail. Will he offer information in return for a lighter sentence?


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 22, 2018)

Trump denies Stormy Daniels payment

It really bothered Republicans that Clinton lied about cheating on his wife.  But they have no problem when Trump lies to us about the same thing.  For some reason it bothers them if you lie under oath but it's ok to lie to us everyday?

Washington Post: Breaking News, World, US, DC News & Analysis

I'm sure we are up to 5000 already


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 22, 2018)

blackhawk said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


Ok stupid whatever you say.  LOL


Trump knows his base.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 22, 2018)

blackhawk said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


Lawyers have a habit of documenting things

Cohen was a fixer. Taking quasi legal actions to help his client.  You think he is not covering his ass when he does so?


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 22, 2018)

blackhawk said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


Maybe he has more tapes.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Especially when they are asked to do shady things.  He knows Trump would throw him under the bus in a hot minute if he had to.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > It is a nothing burger because all of that has nothing to do with what Mueller was appointed to investigate. Russian attempts to interfer in the election and possible collusion by the Trump campaign of which there is still no proof of.
> ...


Keep that wet dream alive if you must but here are the facts over a year and a half into the Mueller investigation not Trump not a member of his family or anyone on his 2016 campaign has plead guilty to been charged with or indicted on anything that was supposed to be the focus of this investigation.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 22, 2018)

blackhawk said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



Trump Jr. lied about Russians and admitted wrongdoing on accident when he tweeted.  No they have not prosecuted him but they could.

Flynn lied to the FBI.  About Russians.  He plead guilty.  

6 key findings from Papadopoulos’ guilty plea in Russia probe

God how much more do you need before you start to see something illegal happened here?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 22, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


Lawyers are good at covering their asses

Lawyers facing jail time will play every card they can


----------



## BoSoxGal (Aug 22, 2018)

It’s despicable how many of you Trump lovers will sell your country down the river to keep defending Trump. Meanwhile the Russians are actively attempting to undermine the coming election, and there are mountains of evidence showing how Trump, Manafort and many others are in bed with the Russians financially and more . . . what the actual fuck is wrong with you people?!


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 22, 2018)

blackhawk said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


It’s not a wet dream
Manafort was a key advisor at the time of the Russian involvement 
He has a story to tell


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 22, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Flynn and Papadopoulos pled guilty to making false or misleading statements to the FBI which had nothing to do with Trump and as we found out the agents questioning Flynn did not believe he was trying to intentionally mislead them. A tweet is not proof of a crime. All you have are a lot of ifs and buts and as the old saying goes if those were candy and nuts we would all have a Merry Christmas. If actual charges are ever filed I will reconsider my views on all this but I won’t do so based on the theory, speculation, and over the top ranting of TDS victims.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


According to who you? Seems if a special prosecutor leveled 18 charges against you for things that happened over a decade ago and you had a story to tell you would have told it already.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 22, 2018)

blackhawk said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


Why did they make false and misleading statements to the FBI about Russia?  Bullshit it didn't have anything to do with Trump.  Yea, and Cohen gave Stormy $100K and that too had nothing to do with Trump.

And Trump didn't know about Don Jr's meeting at Trump tower with the Russians.  You believe that?  I don't. 

But you are right.  Lets see what Mueller has.  Be patient.  So far he has done a wonderful job.  Not like the prosecutors in the OJ trial.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 22, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Yes he has done a great job of going on a massive fishing expedition and netting a few guppies. But yes by all means let’s wait and see if he actually charges anyone with something related to the stated purpose of this investigation.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 22, 2018)

blackhawk said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



Unless you were hoping to get off
Now, he has another trial coming up in September and may be more willing to talk


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 22, 2018)

blackhawk said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


Manafort, Flynn and Cohen are pretty big fish
Kushner and Lil Donnie are next ........quite a catch

All with a goal of catching the Great Yellow Whale


----------



## Maxdeath (Aug 22, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> > Mueller keeps going after things that have nothing to do with someone working with the Russians. He is hoping that he can get Trump on a perjury trap. Funny is how he keeps bypassing or ignoring things done by the other half of the election.
> ...


Your smoking that green weed again aren't you. The Steele crap was bought and paid for Russian lies. FISA warrants were obtained with the Steele lies. Campaigne finance bypassed by Hillary and the DNC. Numerous people such as Strzok and his little love trist talking about stopping Trump. We won't even go into who had a marriage to someone in  Fusion GPS. Or the whole timeline of Steele and Ohr.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Aug 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Since Trump took office, Republicans have chanted in unison....
> 
> Nothing Burger, No Collusion, Witch Hunt, Waste of time, Fake News
> 
> ...




Yet no ties to the President.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 22, 2018)

blackhawk said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


Trump has already admitted obstructing justice via tweet. That’s as serious as lying about a bj right?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 22, 2018)

OODA_Loop said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Since Trump took office, Republicans have chanted in unison....
> ...


Cohen tied it to the Presidency yesterday


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 22, 2018)

Maxdeath said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Maxdeath said:
> ...


Steele claims that Putin had compromising information on Trump

Based on Trumps performance in Helsinki.......it looks true


----------



## Toro (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## hadit (Aug 22, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Trump denies Stormy Daniels payment
> 
> It really bothered Republicans that Clinton lied about cheating on his wife.  But they have no problem when Trump lies to us about the same thing.  For some reason it bothers them if you lie under oath but it's ok to lie to us everyday?
> 
> ...



1. The smart people expect politicians to lie. Heck, Bubba was a consumate liar. One of Hillary's problems was she lied as much as he did, but wasn't very good at it. 

2. The smart people also expect the rule of law to override ordinary lying. When someone is under oath we expect the truth, no matter what.


----------



## hadit (Aug 22, 2018)

blackhawk said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



Yes. If Trump is found guilty of something, he should face consequences. Trump hate, however, is not reason to convict of anything.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 22, 2018)

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Trump denies Stormy Daniels payment
> ...


Hillary actually lied less than any republican you put her up against on the truth meter.

Name 3 bill Clinton lies besides monica


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 22, 2018)

hadit said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Republicans wanting the White House is why bill got caught lying. Or do you think ken Starr cared about Monica?


----------



## Maxdeath (Aug 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Lol. It looks true. Means I want it to be true. Since I want it to be true it must must must be true.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 22, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


No, Bill lying is why he got caught lying.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 22, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Trumps at 5000 lies. I guess hillary lying about being under sniper fire gives trump and other republicans the right to lie and not even apologize when caught


----------



## Maxdeath (Aug 22, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Lol you obviously never heard or saw her testify under oath. She may never have lied but she showed complete incompetence. 

She claimed she did not know how to tell if something was classified when she dealt with classified material on an almost daily basis.

It started because of a YouTube video. I landed under sniper fire. I thought all those things in the White House were ours.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 22, 2018)

Toro said:


>


Mueller is going to enjoy it after all of Trumps taunting


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 22, 2018)

Maxdeath said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


She said the emails were not marked classified

They weren’t


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 22, 2018)

Maxdeath said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Maxdeath said:
> ...


All Trumps actions towards Russia support Steele’s assertion that Putin has Trump by the balls


----------



## Maxdeath (Aug 22, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Lol you obviously never heard or saw her testify under oath. She may never have lied but she showed complete incompetence.

She claimed she did not know how to tell if something was classified when she dealt with classified material on an almost daily basis.

It started because of a YouTube video. I landed under sniper fire. I thought all those things in the W


rightwinger said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


really, they weren't. Care to change that lie?

FBI tears holes in Hillary Clinton's email defense

I still say that I want it to be true. It must must must be true. Everything I see I see through my hate colored glasses so they help me see what I want to see. Listen to me it must be true because I want it to be true.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Aug 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Cohen tied it to the Presidency yesterday



Nothing illegal tied.

Paying someone to be quiet is not a crime.

You pay people to influence elections in all sorts of ways.   It is what campaigns do - influence elections.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 22, 2018)

OODA_Loop said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Cohen tied it to the Presidency yesterday
> ...


Yes...Illegal

It is how it was paid 
Now Crooked Donnie is trying to claim it came out of his pocket


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


It's not illegal, douchebag.  That has been demonstrated 500 ways to Sunday.  However, proof never matters to snowflake douchebags.  They will keep regurgitating the narrative no matter how many times it's discredited.  It only took them 30 years to quit defending Bill the sexual predator.


----------



## Vel (Aug 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


What actions towards Russia? Detail them please.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 22, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...


Wrong again Fingerboy

It is an illegal campaign contribution.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 22, 2018)

Maxdeath said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


She came thru like 26 hours of testimony unscathed


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 22, 2018)

Vel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Maxdeath said:
> ...



Whew........where to begin?

Having Manafort change the GOP platform to remove support for Ukraine
When told of Putin’s excesses....Trump saying....the US does it too
Undermining Obama sanctions on Russia 
Refusing to invoke Congressional sanctions
Taking Putin’s side over US intelligence

Putin has him by the balls


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 22, 2018)

OODA_Loop said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Cohen tied it to the Presidency yesterday
> ...


How liberal of you.

Trump is guilty. I don’t need evidence to know the rock works out.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


Both.


----------



## Rustic (Aug 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Since Trump took office, Republicans have chanted in unison....
> 
> Nothing Burger, No Collusion, Witch Hunt, Waste of time, Fake News
> 
> ...


Lol
...and still no Russian connection You silly little fucker


----------



## Maxdeath (Aug 22, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Yeah only because of Strzok did not record the testimony, did not follow FBI procedure, changed the wording on exhoneration which was written before most of those involved were even interviewed.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 22, 2018)

Maxdeath said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Maxdeath said:
> ...


This republican buddy of mine at work walks by my desk. I say, boy is trump having a bad day. He proceed to tell me how the Russians that went to trump tower to talk about Russian adoptions were sent by the clintons.

You idiots are pathetic. Even if it’s true this is a tactic you have used on planned parenthood and other democratic institutions. You send a fake in to see if you can get anything good on tape


----------



## Baz Ares (Aug 22, 2018)

Alert, Alert, seems some Repuggers are traitors to the Great Douche. What should be done DOPers?


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 22, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


The reality is that most ideologues are idiots.


----------



## Maxdeath (Aug 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Vel said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


He has not only put more sanctions in place so undermining 44 sanctions will not hold water.
He was exactly right the U.S. HAS done the exact same things.

I did not see a red misspelled reset button anywhere, did you?
I did not hear him say he would have more flexibility after the elections, did you?

Funny that the Russians would want more sanctions on themselves then they had before.
I find it unbelievable that they would want some of their fighters killed.
If I had something on Trump I would not stand still for him telling Germany that they should not be buying natural gas from me but that thay should buy it from the U.S. I would be thinking that would be trying to hurt my economy. 
Perhaps it plays into Putins hand somehow to have Trump trying to increase mutual NATO defense.

Unlike you and some others I do not believe that throwing all our nuclear weapons at Russia is a very good idea. Perhaps following 44 advise to not confront Putin directly might actually be a good idea.


----------



## Maxdeath (Aug 22, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Lol. Are you trying to say that your buddy was a fake sent in to see if he can get anything on tape?

Or are you somehow trying to convince people that Strzok was trying to get something on tape by not recording anything on tape?


----------



## Vel (Aug 22, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Vel said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You're making yourself look foolish by putting out such easily countered drivel. 
Trump Colludes with Russia by Arming Ukraine
Trump sanctions on Russia: This is as far from ‘collusion’ as you can get
Given Trump's treatment by U.S. intelligence agencies and knowing about UMBRAGE, I don't know that I believe our ABC agencies either.
'UMBRAGE' might be the most terrifying secret revealed by the new WikiLeaks files


----------



## hadit (Aug 23, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



Bill got caught lying because he lied under oath as a prosecutor was establishing a pattern of behavior. It's pretty much that simple. And as a lawyer, Bill knew better but did it anyway.


----------



## hadit (Aug 23, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Irrelevant. She was trained and responsible to recognize and handle such info properly.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Aug 23, 2018)

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Great. Trump has lied six ways to Sunday over these hush money payments. Now it looks to have been criminal.

At what point does your standard apply to Trump?


----------



## hadit (Aug 23, 2018)

Hutch Starskey said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



When he's under oath. Ever since Bubba set the standard, I expect politicians to lie in front of cameras.


----------



## sparky (Aug 23, 2018)

Yep, looks like Mueller is '_draining the swamp_' better than Trump has promised to do

~S~


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 23, 2018)

Rustic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Since Trump took office, Republicans have chanted in unison....
> ...


No?

Then what did Trump meet with the Russians about?
What about all those Real Estate deals?
What about Lil Donnie bragging about how much money they are making in Russia?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 23, 2018)

sparky said:


> Yep, looks like Mueller is '_draining the swamp_' better than Trump has promised to do
> 
> ~S~



That swamp is slimmer than it has ever been


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 23, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Maxdeath said:
> ...



Have you ever seen a secret document?  Each paragraph is marked as to its classification 

These weren’t


----------



## hadit (Aug 23, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Was she authorized and responsible to recognize and properly handle classified information? As Sec State I would expect her to be, especially with information that Obama said was too secret to be released in any form.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Aug 23, 2018)

hadit said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



It's the same thing, dope.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 23, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Nobody is

The nuances of what makes something classified is more than any person knows
That is why it is marked


----------



## hadit (Aug 23, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Uhhhh, do you not realize you contradicted yourself?  What marks info classified, if not a person who is authorized and responsible to do so, a computer?


----------



## hadit (Aug 23, 2018)

Hutch Starskey said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...



You think politicians are under oath when they're on camera, and you call someone else a dope?


----------



## Seawytch (Aug 23, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Kind of like what did a blow job have to do with a failed land deal?


----------



## Maxdeath (Aug 23, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


She testified that she thought that (c) in a document was not a designation of classified but as a marker for a paragraph. If that were true she was so incompetent as to be more then a clown. It has been shown that every email was copied and sent to an unknown source.


----------



## Claudette (Aug 23, 2018)

Seawytch said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



Nope. Its kinda like lying. That's what got Bill. Not the BJ or the land deal.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 23, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Those who are subject matter experts mark the document. No one person is capable of knowing all ramifications of data. That is why it is marked


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 23, 2018)

Maxdeath said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



What does (c) mean?


----------



## Seawytch (Aug 23, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



Right...lying about the blow job. Why was he asked about that during an investigation into a land deal where the Clintons lost money?

Do you think the 42% of Americans that want Trump impeached care if he goes down because his campaign conspired with Russia or because he paid hush money to a bunch of porn stars?


----------



## Vel (Aug 23, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Oh good grief. How much of a pretzel are you willing to contort yourself into in order to defend Hillary against the truth? A qualified secretary of state should be able to recognize if information should be classified whether or not it's marked. Either she was incompetent or careless. Pick one.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 23, 2018)

Vel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Have you ever seen a classified document or received a classified briefing?
It is blatantly obvious you haven’t


----------



## Maxdeath (Aug 23, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I thought you asked if someone had seen a classified document?

Clinton to FBI: Didn't know parenthetical 'C' stood for confidential

Edited to add reference


----------



## hadit (Aug 23, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Do you REALLY think she, as Sec State and with all her exposure to the DC world, would not recognize information that is so secret it can't be released in any form?  Is that not the "She was incompetent" defense?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 23, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Do you have any comprehension of all the nit picky details that get classified ?

The leader of the State Department would have now way of knowing that the water treatment plant failures in Uzbekistan is classified information


----------



## hadit (Aug 23, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


How many times do I have to specify the info that was so secret it couldn't be released in any form?  Are you really saying she was so incompetent that she couldn't recognize that and handle it accordingly, and are you okay with that level of incompetence in the State Department?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 23, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Vel said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


/----/ I had a low level clearance when I was in the defense industry, I was thoroughly trained on the various classifications so I didn't open the wrong one. We all treated them with respect.  I bet Hildabeast knew what it meant but was playing stupid.  Another version of I don't recall.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 23, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Now you are just making shit up

The information HIllary was accused of having on her sever was either reclassified after the fact or unmarked

There was no information that was deemed “so secret it couldn’t be released in any form”

Also, HIllary did not release any information


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 23, 2018)

During eight years if Obama’s presidency, the conservative media howled for impeachment. But given that Obama had one of the most scandal free presidencies in modern history........it was, in fact, a NOTHING BURGER

Trump was in scandal since before he took office, his close staff have been convicted of felonies, his close family members are under investigation, and information is being collected on his culpability


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 23, 2018)

Trump is looking more and more like Nixon


They didn’t go after Nixon at first as they gathered information about his staff.  Once his staff was indicted, they gave information that brought down his presidency

Same thing is being done with Trump


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 23, 2018)

I


hadit said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



I'm noticing that just because Bill lied about getting a BJ and because Hillary lied about being under sniper fire, this seems to have given Republicans the green light to lie as much as they want.  This has to stop.

Washington Post: Breaking News, World, US, DC News & Analysis


----------



## Siete (Aug 23, 2018)

its a double meat burger now ..


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 23, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> During eight years if Obama’s presidency, the conservative media howled for impeachment. But given that Obama had one of the most scandal free presidencies in modern history........it was, in fact, a NOTHING BURGER
> 
> Trump was in scandal since before he took office, his close staff have been convicted of felonies, his close family members are under investigation, and information is being collected on his culpability



We knew Trump was a criminal but people who voted for him didn't listen.  They were convinced he would take on the establishment and they didn't realize he's an even bigger criminal than they are.  They didn't take in to consideration all the settled lawsuits through out the years.  The Trump University scam.  Grab em by the pussy.  Ties to the mob.  Bankruptsys, should I go on?

And the kicker was he didn't show us his taxes.  Why?  Because most of his investments are in Russia.  And those investments would probably implicate him more.

Is the audit done?  Then why hasn't Trump released his taxes like he said he would?  Why don't his supporters care?

It's not their fault.  It's the fault of all the people in America who don't like Trump but don't vote.  They're doing this to us.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 23, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> During eight years if Obama’s presidency, the conservative media howled for impeachment. But given that Obama had one of the most scandal free presidencies in modern history........it was, in fact, a NOTHING BURGER
> 
> Trump was in scandal since before he took office, his close staff have been convicted of felonies, his close family members are under investigation, and information is being collected on his culpability



We knew Trump was a criminal but people who voted for him didn't listen.  They were convinced he would take on the establishment and they didn't realize he's an even bigger criminal than they are.  They didn't take in to consideration all the settled lawsuits through out the years.  The Trump University scam.  Grab em by the pussy.  Ties to the mob.  Bankruptsys, should I go on?

And the kicker was he didn't show us his taxes.  Why?  Because most of his investments are in Russia.  And those investments would probably implicate him more.

Is the audit done?  Then why hasn't Trump released his taxes like he said he would?  Why don't his supporters care?

It's not their fault.  It's the fault of all the people in America who don't like Trump but don't vote.  They're doing this to us.  

Federal prosecutors have reportedly granted immunity to David Pecker, the chief executive of American Media Inc., which publishes the National Enquirer, in the ongoing Michael Cohen investigation. In exchange, he has agreed to provide information to prosecutors about payments made to two women in the lead up to the 2016 presidential election.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Aug 23, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Since Trump took office, Republicans have chanted in unison....
> 
> Nothing Burger, No Collusion, Witch Hunt, Waste of time, Fake News
> 
> ...



None of involving the Trump campaign.  Give it a rest kid.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Aug 23, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Trump is looking more and more like Nixon
> 
> 
> They didn’t go after Nixon at first as they gathered information about his staff.  Once his staff was indicted, they gave information that brought down his presidency
> ...



Not even close.  Haldeman, et al did what they did while part of the administration.


----------



## longknife (Aug 23, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Since Trump took office, Republicans have chanted in unison....
> 
> Nothing Burger, No Collusion, Witch Hunt, Waste of time, Fake News
> 
> ...



*And not one damn bit of it has to do with the president doing anything illegal! Nothing. As he said, a witchhunt by a bunch of butthurt Snowflakes who are doing their best to try to overturn a perfectly constitutional election.*

*Take a flying leap!*


----------



## hunarcy (Aug 23, 2018)

OldLady said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



So, you're saying that when Hillary's campaign paid Chris Steele to gather the rumors in Russia and then tried to use the information against Trump in the election, that was not allowed?  Are you sure?  How about when she coordinated her campaign with the Ukrainians?  Ukrainian MP seeks probe of Ukraine-Clinton ties


----------



## hunarcy (Aug 23, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



So, you think he was covering his ass when he was taking Trump's money fraudulently?  "Cohen then submitted "sham invoices" for nonexistent legal services to the Trump Organization for reimbursement for those payments."

Michael Cohen pleads guilty to 8 counts, implicating President Trump


----------



## hunarcy (Aug 23, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Nothing he has been charged with has anything to do with Russian involvement in the election.  If it did, it'd be proof he has a story to tell.


----------



## Maxdeath (Aug 23, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> During eight years if Obama’s presidency, the conservative media howled for impeachment. But given that Obama had one of the most scandal free presidencies in modern history........it was, in fact, a NOTHING BURGER
> 
> Trump was in scandal since before he took office, his close staff have been convicted of felonies, his close family members are under investigation, and information is being collected on his culpability


Really scandal free.
Fast and furious ring a bell?
The CIA spying on congress?
The NSA saying on citizens?
Started by a YouTube video?
IRS targeting political opponents?
Our election process can not be hacked?
I knew nothing about it until after, even though he sent emails to the server?
The VA death list?
Colorado River is orange?
The GAS spending money on parties?

Could go on but enough for now.


----------



## hadit (Aug 23, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> I
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> ...



When politicians stop lying I'll stop expecting them to.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 23, 2018)

Maxdeath said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > During eight years if Obama’s presidency, the conservative media howled for impeachment. But given that Obama had one of the most scandal free presidencies in modern history........it was, in fact, a NOTHING BURGER
> ...



And?

What happened with all those “scandals” that the republicans investigated?

Obama was scandal free....just because conservative radio goes on an outrage doesn’t make a scandal


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 23, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


It has moved beyond that

The scope gets bigger every day. The more they dig, the more they find


----------



## Maxdeath (Aug 23, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





rightwinger said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I will give you a little light reading just so you understand the meaning of scandal.
Definition of SCANDAL

The simple fact he is not in jail is not the accepted definition of scandal. He was in charge. You like to point at the people around Trump and say god it is such a scandal. If you are trying to equate those around Trump as a scandal then you have to accept your lord high priest had scandals.

Obama repeats the myth that his administration was free of scandal - The Boston Globe

LIST: Obama’s 29 scandals and the media’s campaign to hide them

It seems even journalists disagree with you.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 23, 2018)

Just a reminder:  John Edwards was accused of soliciting $1M of donations to cover up his affair with his mistress.   He was acquitted on one count; jury deadlocked on another. He was never retried.

Trump spent his own money as compensation to women who signed non-disclosure agreements.  Cohen pled to a non-crime so that Mueller would cut the threat of 65 years down to a few.  Now, that is Collusion and Corruption.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 23, 2018)

Maxdeath said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Maxdeath said:
> ...


Let me help you

Just because people call in to Rush Limbaugh doesn’t make it a scandal


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 23, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Just a reminder:  John Edwards was accused of soliciting $1M of donations to cover up his affair with his mistress.   He was acquitted on one count; jury deadlocked on another. He was never retried.
> 
> Trump spent his own money as compensation to women who signed non-disclosure agreements.  Cohen pled to a non-crime so that Mueller would cut the threat of 65 years down to a few.  Now, that is Collusion and Corruption.



No proof Trump spent his own money

Did he get a receipt?


----------



## boedicca (Aug 23, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Just a reminder:  John Edwards was accused of soliciting $1M of donations to cover up his affair with his mistress.   He was acquitted on one count; jury deadlocked on another. He was never retried.
> ...



Trump doesn't have to prove his innocence.  Cohen has said he invoiced Trump for them as part of his services. That's what lawyers do.   Considering Cohen's financial problems, it strains credulity to think he didn't collect from Trump.


----------



## hunarcy (Aug 23, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Yep, and so far, nothing is surfacing to confirm your belief that "Manafort has a story to tell."


----------



## Maxdeath (Aug 23, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


So just because you want it to be a scandal for Trump does not make it one. Glad to see we both agree.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 24, 2018)

Looking worse for Crooked Donnie

David Pecker the Publisher for the National Enquirer granted immunity

So much for Trumps claim he paid himself......Nothing Burger May ass


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 24, 2018)

Maxdeath said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Maxdeath said:
> ...



See....that is the difference 

There were no scandals for the Great Obama....he did not need to tweet his innocence every day, he did not have to pay off prostitutes, he did not declare his man crush on Putin


----------



## Seawytch (Aug 24, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Just a reminder:  John Edwards was accused of soliciting $1M of donations to cover up his affair with his mistress.   He was acquitted on one count; jury deadlocked on another. He was never retried.
> 
> Trump spent his own money as compensation to women who signed non-disclosure agreements.  Cohen pled to a non-crime so that Mueller would cut the threat of 65 years down to a few.  Now, that is Collusion and Corruption.



There are a few differences between the Edwards case and the Uindicted Co-Conspirator's case. Edwards payments were made a year  before the primary election not two weeks before the general. Trump is on tape discussing the payments.


----------



## Maxdeath (Aug 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Since we are useing your interpretation of the word scandal and not the dictionary. As you yourself have stated it does not matter what someone says or what is written, unless they are convicted then there is no scandal. So we can agree that there is no scandal about Trump. So once again 44 did not know what he was talking about when he tried to make a case about Trump having a scandal when he did not.


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 24, 2018)

Flash said:


> Is that like the filthy ass Democrats saying that Crooked Hillary didn't commit any crimes even thought Comey said she did?



Pay attention Skippy. Comey said that Hillary did NOT commit any crimes. It made you idiots lose your minds.


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 24, 2018)

martybegan said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...



Cohen doesn’t have an “estate”. He’s not dead yet. 

Cohen plead to avoid extended jail time after the guy he’s lied for, defended, and aided and abetted for over 10 years, threw him to the wolves.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 24, 2018)

Maxdeath said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Maxdeath said:
> ...


Trump has been one continuous scandal as four key aides have been convicted and six face indictment 

Zero for the Great Obama


----------



## martybegan (Aug 24, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Whatever it is the feds threatened confiscation of assets (happy now)?

This is all of course supposition because no one has any real details of the plea agreement anyway yet.


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 24, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Yes, the feds can seize assets purchased with the proceeds of crime. Cohen had been doing Dumb Donald’s criminal work for 10 years. 

Trump has already thrown Junior under the bus. I have more respect for Flynn who plead out to keep his idiot son from going to jail. 

Trump is once again giving interviews and implicating himself in crimes and continuing his obstruction of justice out in the open.


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 24, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



That doesn’t mean it’s not happening. Mueller leaks nothing.

Given that Manafort was just convicted of 8 felony charges and would have been convicted of all 18 if not for one dumb juror who stubbornly refused to change her vote, but could not explain why she rejected the overwhelming evidence of his guilt.

The second trial will be in DC, where Trump got only 4% of the votes. It’s going to be really difficult to pack a Jury with Trump voters at this trial. Not to mention that it failed abysmally at this last trial.  The evidence was THAT overwhelming. 

More proof:  Mueller handed the Cohen trial off to the prosecutors in the Southern District of New York. He’s handed off the Bustina prosecution off to other prosecutors as well as all of the other ongoing trials. The ONLY prosecution Mueller has retained is Manafort.

That speaks volumes.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 24, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Tip of the iceberg

More to come


----------



## Maxdeath (Aug 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Are you not the one that wrote he was not found guilty? Therefore you can not claim a Trump scandal. 

Or are we down to I want it to be true so I will say it is. Anything else I will hide my eyes and stick my fingers in my ears.

Damn what do they teach you kids in school?


----------



## Claudette (Aug 24, 2018)

Maxdeath said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Maxdeath said:
> ...



Rightwinger and the rest of the lefty loons are just drooling for this to be true.

Gotta love folks who are tree stump dumb. LOL


----------



## Flash (Aug 24, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Is that like the filthy ass Democrats saying that Crooked Hillary didn't commit any crimes even thought Comey said she did?
> ...




You are confused.  He said she did commit crimes but he was not going to recommend an indictment because she didn't have any "intent".

Every criminal in the world would tell you they had no intent of ever doing anything wrong.

She was (is) a corrupt asshole that was allowed to skate because she was the Democrat Presidential nominee and well connected.

Two tier justice in this country.  A young sailor gets a year in jail for taking a couple of personal pictures as a security violation and that piece of shit Crooked Hillary blatantly violated numerous security requirements and gets let off the hook for that stupid reason of "no intent". 

Of course we all know now that the Obama Administration had planned to let the filthy bitch skate even before the investigation.  Shame!


----------



## martybegan (Aug 24, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



Commenting on things is not obstruction.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 24, 2018)

Maxdeath said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Maxdeath said:
> ...


Four key staff members have been convicted. 

Meanwhile The Godfather sits and sweats


----------



## Maxdeath (Aug 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


And you can try and make it about Trump but in your own words there is no scandal until he is convicted so you are still playing at trying to make yourself important and right.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 24, 2018)

Maxdeath said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Maxdeath said:
> ...


Right now....The scandal is in the Trump administration

But the noose is tightening and will soon be with Trump himself


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Aug 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



Any day now, any day now.


----------



## hunarcy (Aug 24, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



NONE of the charges, whether the 8 he was convicted of or the 10 he was not, related to Trump in any way nor to his campaign.  So, I don't understand why you take such glee in it when your goal is to "get Trump".


----------



## hunarcy (Aug 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



I know you hope so, but so far, there's NOTHING related to Trump that's come out of the Manafort prosecution.


----------



## Claudette (Aug 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Well at least he's not drooling like you. LOL


----------



## hunarcy (Aug 24, 2018)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



So far as I can tell, nothing has come out that puts Trump in any jeopardy.   It might happen tomorrow, but it hasn't happened today.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Aug 24, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



It's a disgrace whet they are doing.  The Manafort charges date back a decade, the opted to to not go after him until Trump was elected; then they resurrected them and went after him.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 24, 2018)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


Yup


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 24, 2018)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...


Millions of dollars


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Aug 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



And still no Russian collusion.


----------



## Claudette (Aug 24, 2018)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



And there won't be because it didn't happen.

These lefty loons are drooling like a dog with a bone.

Kinda nice to see tree stump dumb idiots.


----------



## Reasonable (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## Reasonable (Aug 24, 2018)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...


Meeting with Russians in Trump Tower to get dirt on Hillary is text book collusion, you dope.


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 24, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



It is when you’re the President of the United States and what you’re “commenting” about firing the AG, calling a legitimate investigation which has produced 6 convictions so far, and counting, a “witch hunt” and you’re dangling pardons to prevent defendants from “flipping” on you.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 24, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



No, it isn't.

The AG is a member of his cabinet, and serves at his pleasure. 

Witch hunts can produce convictions, still makes it a witch hunt. 

And until he actually pardons one of these guys, only then we can ask the question of constitutionality.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 24, 2018)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...


That is so six months ago

Now we are looking at collusion, obstruction of justice, malfeasance, Money Laundering, campaign fraud


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 24, 2018)

Reasonable said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


The key is did he offer anything in return


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Aug 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Jesus.... you people need to get a grip.


----------



## Claudette (Aug 24, 2018)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



LMAO They are all as excited as can be. They finally think they got Trump.

Wonder what happens when they find out its a big nothing burger??


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 24, 2018)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...


You haven’t been paying attention


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 24, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Trump is in deep shit

Think Nixon


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Aug 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I have, hence my post.


----------



## Seawytch (Aug 24, 2018)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



He has much more recent charges. He was convicted, in a court of law, by a jury of his peers. They unanimously convinced him on 8 of 18 counts and had only one holdout on the other 10. Just stop with the “it’s so unfair” malarkey.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Aug 24, 2018)

Seawytch said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



I said no such thing.  You totally missed my point.


----------



## Claudette (Aug 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



OMG you are comparing Trump to Nixon??

You really are a lefty idiot.


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 24, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Dangling Parsons is obstruction of justice. That’s what it said in the articles of impeachment against Richard Nixon, even though Nixon didn’t actually pardon anything. It’s telling people to keep their mouths shut and they’ll never spend a day in jail.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Aug 24, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Because he pled guilty to a charge. A Harvard Law Professor says it's not a crime. Too bad he had such a shitty lawyer, he might be free today if he did.

Many innocent people have pled guilty because the prosecution threatened to hang them by their nutsack if they went to trial. 

Plea deals do not mean a crime was committed. It means a charge was rendered and a plea brought forth.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 24, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



It has never been considered before or litigated. 

Since the articles were never ratified the law is nowhere near settled.


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 24, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



And again you’re wrong. It depends on why he fired him. Like the firing of Comey, if fires Sessions to end the Mueller Investigation, it’s obstruction of justice.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 24, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



And you base that on what legal principle?


----------



## theHawk (Aug 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Cohen was not convicted you hack, try to get your facts straight before you start a thread and look stupid.
> ...



He plead guilty to campaign violations which are handled under civil law, not criminal law.  The Hussein campaign was caught breaking the same laws and they were fined, nobody went to jail even though it envolves much more money than what Cohen.


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 24, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



“Intent”


----------



## martybegan (Aug 24, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



For intent to matter there has to be a crime first.


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 24, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



The crime is “obstruction of justice”. If Trump fires Sessions so he can install an AG who will shut down the Mueller Investigation which is investigating wrong doing by the President, members of his family, and his staff, that show his intent to obstruct justice. 

ANYTHING that Trump does to undermine, limit or forestall the Mueller Investigation, is obstruction of Justice. That includes the firing of McCabe and Strozk, and attacks on Rosenstein and Sessions, is obstruction of justice.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 24, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



Even Special Prosecutors serve at the behest of the President. Any charge of Obstruction would be stuck in courts for decades. 

And "verbal attacks" on a person is not Obstruction. Stop saying that.


----------



## Maxdeath (Aug 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I see you don't mind bring out your crazy side and showing it off like a shiny new penny. You have proved by everything that you have replied to me that not only is your original post not correct. Then you keep playing at lalalalala I can not hear you. 

Too bad someone did not take the time to teach you properly.


----------



## caddo kid (Aug 24, 2018)

It is AMAZING to see all of the members here that continue to give a pass to Trump & those convicted & admitted criminals within Trump's orbit. And we are just getting started here folks; this is the tip of the iceberg.

And to think that Trump ran on being the 'law & order' candidate, and so many (~60 million) fell for it.

George Orwell was only 34 years off.

Trump's base of support wouldn't care if a Mafia boss were in The White House running this racket.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 24, 2018)

Seawytch said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


Anyone who listened to the trial has to conclude Manafort is a sleaze ball

He stole millions of dollars from taxpayers and Trump claims he is a good guy


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 24, 2018)

caddo kid said:


> It is AMAZING to see all of the members here that continue to give a pass to Trump & those convicted & admitted criminals within Trump's orbit. And we are just getting started here folks; this is the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> And to think that Trump ran on being the 'law & order' candidate, and so many (~60 million) fell for it.
> 
> ...


These are not good people 
They are stealing money left and right and dodging taxes 

We can only imagine what happens when you scratch the surface of the Trump empire


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 24, 2018)

That guy Duncan Collins is a real winner. Charged with using over a quarter of a million dollars in campaign contributions for personal items and luxury vacations Collins claimed innocence and then totally threw his wife under the bus. 

He claims he gave her his power of attorney when he was stationed in Iraq and she’s been handling ALL his finances ever since. He had no idea she was doing this. 

What a prince of a guy. Bet their dinner table conversation is going to be fun tonight.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 24, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> That guy Duncan Collins is a real winner. Charged with using over a quarter of a million dollars in campaign contributions for personal items and luxury vacations Collins claimed innocence and then totally threw his wife under the bus.
> 
> He claims he gave her his power of attorney when he was stationed in Iraq and she’s been handling ALL his finances ever since. He had no idea she was doing this.
> 
> What a prince of a guy. Bet their dinner table conversation is going to be fun tonight.



Reminds me of Trump
No personal accountability


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > That guy Duncan Collins is a real winner. Charged with using over a quarter of a million dollars in campaign contributions for personal items and luxury vacations Collins claimed innocence and then totally threw his wife under the bus.
> ...



He was the second Republican Congress Critter to support Candidate Trump. Collins has also referred to the charges against him as a “witch hunt”. 

A true blue Trumpster.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 24, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


Republicans have such limited vocabulary


----------



## hunarcy (Aug 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



LOL!  No collusion, no obstruction of justice, no money laundering and no campaign fraud but maybe malfeasance...good luck with that.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


/——/ It’s the only language you libtards understand


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 24, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...


Keep telling yourself that

All those Trump insiders who were given plea deals......
What do you think they are talking about?

Russian adoptions?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 24, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



Repeat after me....

No Collusion, No Collusion
Witch hunt, Witch hunt 
Fake news

It won’t convince a jury


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


/——/ The jury will have to see evidence that doesn’t exist.


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 24, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



All the Jury has to do is watch Dumb Donald call on Russia to hack Hillary. The noted that a few hours later, that’s just what they did. 

Then there’s the “flippers”. Allen Weisellberg, Trump’s long-time accountant, just flipped. There’s no accountant client privilege. David Pecker, the guy with the safe full of incriminating evidence on everyone, has flipped. Elliott Broidy may have some info to add to the stew. 

Manafort is said to be weighing his options. Jail, wait for pardon, or flip.  What if he waits for s pardon and Trump is impeached, or indicted?  Given that Trump is throwing his own kids under the bus, and gas abandoned all his former staffers, I wouldn’t hold my breath waiting for a pardon. 

New York State is looking to prosecute the three oldest Trump children, Weisellberg, and DJT for a whole range of crimes related to the Trump Foundation. Weisellberg is off the hook I guess with his immunity deal.  

They’re also looking at campaign finance violations for the Trump Corporation and it’s current top executives, Junior and Eric.  

As the freight train that is the Mueller Investigation bears down on Trump, his corporation and his family,  Dumb Donald has become completely unhinged. Yesterday he implicated himself in still more crimes. 

Today Trump demanded Sessions prosecute Hillary Clinton. There has to be a crime in order to prosecute someone. And witnesses. 

Notice how in 30 years, no one has ever flipped on the Clintons. No one. Even those charged in the Whitewater investigation had no evidence to give on the Clintons. 

This one thing, shows that despite 30 years of claiming that the Clintons are criminals is just a Republican lie. If they were guilty of anything, somebody somewhere would have the evidence.  Somebody would have flipped.


----------



## Vel (Aug 24, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...


Trump is NOT required to give any reason to anyone as to why he's fired someone. All he needs to say is : Your services are no longer required. Period. You can speculate til the cows come home as to his reasons, but your speculation isn't his problem.


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 24, 2018)

Vel said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Trump isn’t required to give his reasons but it seems he can’t stop talking about firing everyone who disagrees with him, or those who are involved in the Mueller Investigation. 

Rod Rosenstein wrote a phony memo to justify firing Comey, that looked weak but still was not unreasonable. Trump tossed it aside and said he fired Comey to stop the Russia Investigation.  Trump admitted to obstruction of justice. 

A couple of weeks ago, Trump said Junior met with an agent of the Russian government to get dirt on Hillary. That’s an admission of a criminal conspiracy. Trump took care to say he knew nothing about it in advance. He threw his own son under the bus. 

Trump can fire anybody, but if there’s evidence that he did it for an illegal reason, like stopping a criminal investigation against himself or any member of his family, the it’s obstruction of justice which is an impeachable offence. Trump is not above the law. No one is. 

Yesterday in his live interview, Trump admitted to illegal campaign fund violations.


----------



## hunarcy (Aug 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I think they were talking about pleading guilty to crimes they committed.  Because so far, that's all they've pleaded guilty to.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 25, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


Oh yea I forgot 

Ladies and gentlemen of the jury...

I know you have seen mountains of evidence, heard testimony of those who were present, seen an indisputable money trail, heard the president lie repeatedly

All I can say is.......Nothing Burger


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 25, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


You don’t understand how a plea deal works. More severe charges were dismissed in return for agreeing to cooperate in the investigation

If all you have to say is......I don’t know nothing
You don’t get a deal


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


/——/ Funny thong is, there is no evidence except where Hillary colluded.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 25, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


but...but....BENGHAZI!


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 25, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



And who do you think was directing all these people who worked for Trump to commit these crimes?  Who was the primary beneficiary of the crimes they were committing?

In his FOX interview this week, Trump call John Dean a “rat”, and said plea deals should almost be illegal. Only a criminal who is scared that he’s be caught would say such a thing. 

Trump’s words and deeds are that of a guilty man trying to save his own skin.


----------



## Redfish (Aug 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Since Trump took office, Republicans have chanted in unison....
> 
> Nothing Burger, No Collusion, Witch Hunt, Waste of time, Fake News
> 
> ...




nothing that Heir Mewler has found has anything to do with Trump, the campaign, or Russian collusion.  However, Russian collusion has been proven to have occurred by the Clinton campaign, why isn't Mewler pursuing that?


----------



## Redfish (Aug 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




wrong, as the judge said, plea deals encourage the accused to "compose"  not reveal.


----------



## Redfish (Aug 25, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




enjoy your time in fantasyland,  it is almost over.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 25, 2018)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Since Trump took office, Republicans have chanted in unison....
> ...



<sob>.  But....but........HIllary!

Try as you might, you have nothing on HIllary 

The evidence against Trump is accumulating. When it is dropped, it will bring down Trumps presidency


----------



## Redfish (Aug 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




only in your dreams on both counts.  Who paid Russia for the fake dossier?  who destroyed 30,000 emails after they were subpoenaed? who was given debate questions before the debates,  whose foundation was given 145 million by Russians?  who was given 450K for a 20 minute speech in Moscow?   Who was Mueller working with before being assigned to investigate Russian influence?  who did Comey exonerate before hearing any evidence?   Who did Strzok try to help win while working for the FBI?

You want to see collusion and corruption?  look no further than Hillary Clinton and her campaign.


----------



## hunarcy (Aug 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



They've seen mountains of allegations, heard testimony of those you blackmailed into testifying and seen money obtained fraudulently by Michael Cohen and heard the Left demand you believe their claims that Trump lied, when THEY have misquoted him again and again.


----------



## hunarcy (Aug 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I do understand how plea deals work.  More severe charges are dismissed in return for pleading guilty to save the cost of a trial.  And, when it's done in connection to testifying against another, the plea is made to crimes related to the crimes that the other is to face, so the convicted guy's knowledge of the crime is established.


----------



## hunarcy (Aug 25, 2018)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



rightwinger has never heard of a guy pleading guilty to manslaughter to avoid charges of murder.  He's so eager to have Trump convicted of SOMETHING that he can't see that Cohen victimized Trump by getting money under false pretenses.  He thinks Trump's CFO getting immunity to testify against Cohen is a sign that Trump's on his last legs.  

There may be something against Trump in all of this, but so far, it's not evident.


----------



## Siete (Aug 25, 2018)

now that Trumps bean counter has agreed to speak up, Muellrs  DOBLE MEAT NOTHING BURGER has DOUBLE CHEESE  and  is dripping with SECRETE SAUCE ..


----------



## hunarcy (Aug 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



LOL!  Try as you might, you can't explain away the Corporate Whore's corruption.  Even Comey, who was determined to not prosecute her, couldn't get around listing all the things she didn't tell the truth about and the corrupt practices she engaged in. 

And, there is an argument that there is selective prosecution when comparing Clinton and Trump.

But, in the end, Clinton does not excuse anything Trump might have done.


----------



## hunarcy (Aug 25, 2018)

Siete said:


> now that Trumps bean counter has agreed to speak up, Muellrs  DOBLE MEAT NOTHING BURGER has DOUBLE CHEESE  and  is dripping with SECRETE SAUCE ..



Another who doesn't realize that the immunity was granted to get the guy testify against Cohen.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 25, 2018)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Hillary has been investigated to death without a single indictment 

I doubt if Trump will be so lucky


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 25, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Your Hillary diversions are getting tiresome.

Crooked Donnie  is the subject and will have to answer for his own actions

Whining about HIllary is not an answer


----------



## Siete (Aug 25, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > now that Trumps bean counter has agreed to speak up, Muellrs  DOBLE MEAT NOTHING BURGER has DOUBLE CHEESE  and  is dripping with SECRETE SAUCE ..
> ...



sure I do .

do you understand the book keeper alludes to hidden $$$ and Mueller can subpoena Trumps tax returns  ?


----------



## Thinker101 (Aug 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Hillary is still alive (barely), so that makes you a fricken liar.


----------



## Siete (Aug 25, 2018)

Thinker101 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...




she'll out live you ...


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 25, 2018)

Thinker101 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Nice diversion

Hillary has survived a dozen GOP inquiries without so much as an indictment 

Doesn’t look like Crooked Donnie will survive one


----------



## Thinker101 (Aug 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



No diversion, you're the one that said she has been investigated to death.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 25, 2018)

Thinker101 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Thinker101 said:
> ...


Why do conservatives struggle so much with the English language?
Everything must be taken literally or they do not understand it


----------



## Siete (Aug 25, 2018)

Gowdy is the idiot that died on the vine - shriveled up and blew away. (with his dick in his hand)


----------



## hunarcy (Aug 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



MY Hillary diversions?  I responded to your post about Hillary that was made in response to Redfish.  I know you're getting upset when confronted with the fact that so far your mud has not stuck, but don't complain when your comments inspire response.


----------



## Thinker101 (Aug 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Much easier and more accurate to take things literally than have to decipher the BS you keep spewing.


----------



## hunarcy (Aug 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



In  your imagination, perhaps.  But, so far, Trump isn't in any real danger.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 25, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


Five convictions and the “mud hasn’t stuck”?

You are delusional


----------



## hunarcy (Aug 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Cohen's guilty pleas were about HIS actions, not Trump's.  And, so far, the "campaign violation" is weaker than the case against John Edwards, for which he was found not guilty.

So, the delusion is yours, my friend.


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 25, 2018)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Since Trump took office, Republicans have chanted in unison....
> ...



Try to keep up Skippy.

Trump tweeted that Junior met with Russians to get dirt from the Russian government, but he knew nothing about it in advance. Then he said “collusion isn’t illegal”.

Roger Stone has admitted to coordinating with Guccifer on release of the emails. That’s conspiracy. 

Trump invited the Russians to hack Hillary’s emails. You think it was a coincidence that the DNC was hacked later that day?  That’s illegal. It also suggests he knew in advance they were about to do it. 

Claiming later that it was a “joke” is laughable. People were aghast when he said it.

Trump is so certain that everyone is as  big a fish as you Red, that he’s been openly committing these crimes and counting on the gullibility of Republican voters to ignore what they see and hear with their own eyes and ears.  30% of you idiots STILL believe his birther lie. 

What you’re seeing and hearing isn’t really happening. Truth isn’t truth. Alternative facts.

How wilfully blind to you have to be to ignore the crimes Trump is openly committing and admitting to, while the whole word is watching?


----------



## Redfish (Aug 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



she was given a pass by the corrupt FBI and DOJ top people at the time.   Exoneration before evidence or testimony = corruption.

she is as guilty as Charlie Manson, but she will never see the inside of a prison cell.  Two tier justice, one for us and one for the political elites, and you condone that. 

there is absolutely no evidence of illegality on trump,  on some people who worked with him for things they did 10-15 years ago.  Its a  witch hunt, a total waste of taxpayer money


----------



## Redfish (Aug 25, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




your partisan ignorance is amusing.   Have you ever had an original thought, polly?


----------



## eflatminor (Aug 25, 2018)

Once every six months or so, I check in to see how the whole 'Russian collusion' thing is coming along.  

Hmm, crickets...just like last time.

See you in six months.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


/----/ It's clear why democRATs are desperate to squash the Trump agenda any way they can.
Atlanta Fed Raises GDP Forecast to 4.6%


----------



## hadit (Aug 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



No, their grandchildren, like Bubba.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 25, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


He plead guilty to trying to influence the election and stipulated it was at the direction of Crooked Donnie


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 25, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


Pay for play


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 25, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



Hate to tell you.....this is a Republican investigation

Democrats have no investigative powers


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Aug 25, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



If Trump farts the moonbats will say it is OOJ.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 25, 2018)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Farting is his greatest skill


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Aug 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Since Trump took office, Republicans have chanted in unison....
> 
> Nothing Burger, No Collusion, Witch Hunt, Waste of time, Fake News
> 
> ...


just new/different ways to say he got nothing


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 25, 2018)

Frankeneinstein said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Since Trump took office, Republicans have chanted in unison....
> ...



Mueller is getting close

Nervous?


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Aug 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Mueller is getting close
> 
> Nervous?


they interrogated a doorman, who wouldn't be nervous...even watergate didn't have a doorman...this is big


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 25, 2018)

Frankeneinstein said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Mueller is getting close
> ...


Another piece in the puzzle

Doormen know a lot about what goes on in a building


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Aug 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Mueller is getting close
> 
> Nervous?


we all should be nervous, mueller has figured out since he can't get trump he is going to put everyone else in jail so there is no one left to govern


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Aug 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Another piece in the puzzle
> 
> Doormen know a lot about what goes on in a building


yeah nothing about it reeks of desperation


----------



## AZGAL (Aug 25, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> election fraud, obstruction of justice


Sorry nut there is only talk of these not proof of these.


----------



## dudmuck (Aug 25, 2018)

Frankeneinstein said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Mueller is getting close
> ...


whatchutatalkinbout willis?
Mueller will soon indict Trump Junior.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 26, 2018)

Frankeneinstein said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Mueller is getting close
> ...


Mueller keeps digging

Every time he does he finds new criminal activity


----------



## hunarcy (Aug 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



He didn't "stipulate", he "claimed".  So, now you're faced with his credibility and that is, to be kind, questionable.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Just like Beria.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 26, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


The word is stipulate

As part of his guilty plea, he stipulated that Trump ordered him to pay

Trump is already admitting he paid.....but can’t prove it


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 26, 2018)

boedicca said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Frankeneinstein said:
> ...


Who


----------



## boedicca (Aug 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Oh for Fuck's sake.   But I suppose I should be inured to the fact that you Statists no nothing about your ideological predecessors.

"You bring me the man and I’ll show you the crime."

Lavrentiy Beria

https://www.biography.com/people/lavrentiy-beria-21345281


----------



## hunarcy (Aug 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



*sigh*  It is so sad that you're so blind to the truth because you WANT to get Trump for ANYTHING.  He is CLAIMING that the intent was to influence the election, but provides no proof that it was Trump's intent to influence the election rather than merely to protect his marriage.  And, I can't imagine that any prosecutor would build a case on Cohen's testimony when he's said so many things and pleaded guilty to fraudulently obtaining money from Trump's organization.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 26, 2018)

boedicca said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Obscure reference


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 26, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


Trump has been implicated in a crime
Worth looking into.....wouldn’t you agree?


----------



## boedicca (Aug 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Only to those who are historically illiterate.


----------



## hunarcy (Aug 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



LOL!  If it came from a credible source and not someone who obviously was saying whatever it took to get a plea deal, perhaps.  But, in this case, unless there is documentation that Trump intended the action to influence the election and had nothing to do with protecting his marriage, it's not worth the time.  Just as it wasn't worth the time and money it took to prosecute John Edwards for a similar "crime".


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 26, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


Trumps friend and lawyer 

The fixer who knows the dark side of Trump


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 26, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



If there is nothing to it

Let’s investigate and show there is nothing to it


----------



## hunarcy (Aug 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The lawyer who fraudulently obtained Trump's money under false pretenses and either lied when he said Trump didn't reimburse him for the Daniels payment or lied when he said Trump did reimburse him


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 26, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



If Cohen is lying....let’s prove it
If Trump is lying....let’s prove it


----------



## deanrd (Aug 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Since Trump took office, Republicans have chanted in unison....
> 
> Nothing Burger, No Collusion, Witch Hunt, Waste of time, Fake News
> 
> ...


Republicans have given Democrats a chant:  LOCK HIM UP!

We are seeing more and more Democrats chant it outside trials and arraignments of Chris Collins, Duncan Hunter, Paul Manafort, MIke Flynn, Richard Gates, Michael Cohen and others.  Too many names to remember.

They all have one thing in common.  Donald Trump.


----------



## deanrd (Aug 26, 2018)

Wow, when you think about it, what do all these people have in common?

Indictments and felony convictions:

Chris Collins
Duncan Hunter
Paul Manafort
MIke Flynn
Richard Gates
Michael Cohen
George Papadopoulos
A couple of dozen Russian Officers
The Russian Ambassador


Immunity:

David Pecker
Allen Weisselberg

Answer:

They are all in Donald Trump's orbit.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 26, 2018)

deanrd said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Since Trump took office, Republicans have chanted in unison....
> ...


We shall see how lock him up works


----------



## iceberg (Aug 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Since Trump took office, Republicans have chanted in unison....
> 
> Nothing Burger, No Collusion, Witch Hunt, Waste of time, Fake News
> 
> ...


who was actually the first to use "nothing burger"? i know hillary ate a lot of those in her campaign.

any of those 3 convicted of anything to do with russia?

we're seeing comey and mueller also make millions off their own connections.

all i want for christmas is people to use the same set of standards for those they like as well as hate. not doing so has put us in a world of hurt and we've lost our way between right and wrong and we're not to what i want and what i don't want.

we've become a nation of revenge, not justice and nothing good can come from this. nothing.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 26, 2018)

iceberg said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Since Trump took office, Republicans have chanted in unison....
> ...


With the exception of Manafort....they took deals
Deals to talk

Guess what they are talking about?


----------



## hunarcy (Aug 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



What proof would you accept of Cohen's lies?


----------



## AZGAL (Aug 26, 2018)

deanrd said:


> A couple of dozen Russian Officers
> The Russian Ambassador


and a partridge in a pear tree


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 26, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



Documentation

Let Trump provide documentation that he personally paid off the hookers


----------



## hadit (Aug 26, 2018)

deanrd said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Since Trump took office, Republicans have chanted in unison....
> ...



IOW, were it not for a prosecutor out to find something he can pin on Trump, they wouldn't be in trouble.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 27, 2018)

hadit said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



If not for criminal activity by Trumps team, they would not be in trouble


----------



## Claudette (Aug 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



LMAO I think you are going to get schloonngged again RWer.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 27, 2018)

Claudette said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Typical criminal response

If they stopped investigating me, my criminal activities wouldn’t be found


----------



## Claudette (Aug 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Let us know when collusion between Trump and the Russians is found.

After all this is what the whole thing was supposed to be about. Investigation of the 2016 elections.

Haven't seen any of that but I have seen crooks being prosecuted.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 27, 2018)

Claudette said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


Collusion?

It has gone well beyond that
How about money laundering, election fraud, tax fraud, malfeasance, obstruction


----------



## Claudette (Aug 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Dream on LOL


----------



## hunarcy (Aug 27, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Cohen paid off the hookers.  Trump paid Cohen.  All well established.


----------



## Claudette (Aug 27, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



Yup and not a crime.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 27, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



Does Trump have a receipt?
This is a campaign finance issue. Under the table payments don’t count


----------



## hunarcy (Aug 28, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



As much as you want it to be, I think you're wrong.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 29, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


It is a fact that Trump paid off hookers to influence the election

What would have happened if two weeks before the election the headline was

Trump fuks porn Star while wife home with infant son

Rather than

More HIllary emails found


----------



## Claudette (Aug 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



LMAO What were you a fly on the wall??

No one knows if the affair even happened.

Of course he paid her off. Smart move.

And if you think his paying her off, with his own money I might add, is a campaign fraud issue then you certainly must think that Hitlery and the DNC paying Steele to influence the election is the same.

Of course you won't ever see it that way. You are one sided. LOL

Carry on with your bullshit.


----------



## hunarcy (Aug 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Good grief, you are blind to the truth.  It is a fact that Trump paid for those women to not tell their stories because it might hurt his marriage.  He already said that he didn't think murdering a person on the street wouldn't hurt his chances to be elected, so why would he believe that a relationship with another woman would hurt his chances to be elected?  You need to take a Valium.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 29, 2018)

Claudette said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


Sure...Crooked Donnie pays off women he never met


----------



## hunarcy (Aug 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



He's had his picture made with them, so obviously he met them.  But, you only have their word that anything intimate happened.  Can  you prove they are telling the truth, or is this an attempt to get $?  (Personlly, I think he WAS intimate with them, but it's really none of MY business)


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 29, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



If Crooked Donnie was worried about his marriage, he wouldn’t be banging porn stars while his wife is home with his infant son


----------



## Claudette (Aug 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Of course he did. Smart move. Doesn't mean he ever had an affair with them.

Of course you would never see that because you are one sided.

Happy trails dipshit.


----------



## hunarcy (Aug 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



And this is where you trot out your pictures that prove he did "bang porn stars"


----------



## Claudette (Aug 29, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



RWinger can't because no one, not ever his/her stupid ass, can prove anything.

RW would just rather believe it happened. It fits in with his/her take on Trump.

Of course now that Issa and Congress are getting interested and Lanny lied like a rug I think RWer will be oh so disappointed.


----------



## RealDave (Aug 29, 2018)

Flash said:


> Is that like the filthy ass Democrats saying that Crooked Hillary didn't commit any crimes even thought Comey said she did?


Wow, you lying fucks will say anything to avoid talking about Trump's collusion.


----------



## RealDave (Aug 29, 2018)

martybegan said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


He was guilty & knew it & made a deal.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 29, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


Porn Star took a lie detector test

Will Crooked Donnie?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 29, 2018)

Claudette said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


The crime is Trump allowed others to pay for his sins 

Whether he got laid is irrelevant


----------



## hunarcy (Aug 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



If he didn't get laid, there is no sin.  And, apparently, he did pay his agent (Cohen) after his agent paid the women.


----------



## hunarcy (Aug 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Doubtful.  However, lie detector tests aren't admissible in most instances.

Why Polygraph Tests Are Not Admissible in Court | Dallas Criminal Defense Attorneys |State & Federal Lawyers


----------



## RealDave (Aug 29, 2018)

Claudette said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


violation of campaign finance laws.

Payoffs were made to benefit the campaign & thereby a campaign expense paid by undocumented donations by Trump.


----------



## hadit (Aug 29, 2018)

RealDave said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



So fine the campaign a couple grand and get on with it.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 29, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



If he did pay him, there should be a paper trail
An under the table payment of a campaign contribution does not suffice


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 29, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



So who do we trust?

A person who took the test and was found truthful
A person who refuses to take the test


----------



## hunarcy (Aug 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You mean a morally vacuous person who is using their bodies for money or a business man?

Not the morally vacuous person


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 29, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



A whore or a whore monger?

Not much difference except one is liar in Chief


----------



## RealDave (Aug 29, 2018)

hadit said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...





hunarcy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



You mean the actress who used her body to make films or the vacuous POS that cheated on his family by having affairs and proven business cheat & fraud?


----------



## hunarcy (Aug 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You're assuming again, but since I am not, you are the only one being an ass


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 31, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Since Trump took office, Republicans have chanted in unison....
> 
> Nothing Burger, No Collusion, Witch Hunt, Waste of time, Fake News
> 
> ...



FBI and the intelligence community are still working to untangle possible connections between Trump’s 2016 campaign and Russian intelligence.

A senior Justice Department lawyer says a former British spy told him at a breakfast meeting two years ago that Russian intelligence believed it had Donald Trump “over a barrel,” according to multiple people familiar with the encounter.

The lawyer, Bruce Ohr, also says he learned that a Trump campaign aide had met with higher-level Russian officials than the aide had acknowledged, the people said.

The previously unreported details of the July 30, 2016, breakfast with Christopher Steele, which Ohr described to lawmakers this week in a private interview, reveal an exchange of potentially explosive information about Trump between two men the president has relentlessly sought to discredit.

They add to the public understanding of those pivotal summer months as the FBI and intelligence community scrambled to untangle possible connections between the Trump campaign and Russia. And they reflect the concern of Steele, a longtime FBI informant whose Democratic-funded research into Trump ties to Russia was compiled into a dossier, that the Republican presidential candidate was possibly compromised and his urgent efforts to convey that anxiety to contacts at the FBI and Justice Department.

an unnamed former Russian intelligence official had said that Russian intelligence believed “they had Trump over a barrel,” according to people familiar with the meeting. It was not clear from Ohr’s interview whether Steele had been directly told that or had picked that up through his contacts, but the broader sentiment is echoed in Steele’s research dossier.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 31, 2018)

Republicans contend the FBI relied excessively on the dossier during its investigation and to obtain a secret wiretap application on Trump campaign aide Carter Page. They also say Ohr went outside his job description and chain of command by meeting with Steele, including after his termination as a FBI source, and then relaying information to the FBI.

Trump and some of his supporters in Congress have also accused the FBI of launching the entire Russia counterintelligence investigation based on the dossier. But memos authored by Republicans and Democrats and declassified this year show the probe was triggered by information the U.S. government received earlier about the Russian contacts of then-Trump campaign foreign policy adviser, George Papadopoulos.

The FBI’s investigation was already under way by the time it received Steele’s dossier, and Ohr was not the original source of information from it.


----------



## EasyPeasy (Aug 31, 2018)

RealDave said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



You mean the woman who spent most of her adult life being a human jizz bucket?


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 31, 2018)

EasyPeasy said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Or the guy who spent most of his life cheating on his wives and business partners?  You seem to be ok with Trump being a slut but not Stormy.  Sorry her daddy didn't leave her millions.  

Do you think Ivanka would find a sugar daddy if she was poor?  Why not Melania did?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 14, 2018)

Manafort folded today and offered Mueller his full cooperation

What does Manafort know?
What Trump was told about the Russian meeting
What was discussed
Why Trump modified the GOP platform to help Russia
What was said at numerous closed door meetings with Trump


----------



## WheelieAddict (Sep 14, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Since Trump took office, Republicans have chanted in unison....
> 
> Nothing Burger, No Collusion, Witch Hunt, Waste of time, Fake News
> 
> ...


It's a triple decker corruption burger.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 14, 2018)

WheelieAddict said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Since Trump took office, Republicans have chanted in unison....
> ...


The noose is tightening


----------



## WheelieAddict (Sep 14, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Maybe the most corrupt president in US history will serve as a wake up call. At least that is what I am hoping for.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 14, 2018)

WheelieAddict said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > WheelieAddict said:
> ...



He has only been in office for 500 days and already he is the most corrupt? Impressive.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Sep 14, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yeah its amazingly bad and brazen. Remember the "outrage" over obama golfing? trump is golfing at a clip twice as much and is using his own properties and charging $5000 a day for one golf cart to the US, and that is the tip of the iceberg.

What you get when a corrupt "businessman" is elected. The "run govt like a business" trope is hopefully dead after this ridiculousness.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 14, 2018)

WheelieAddict said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > WheelieAddict said:
> ...



Golf is boring


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 15, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



That is how bad he is


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 15, 2018)

Mueller is assembling quite a group of witnesses to what happened

Flynn, Manafort, Cohen and dozens more. All were present at key discussions and events

Mueller would not offer significant plea deals without the assurance that they had substantial information to give


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 15, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> EasyPeasy said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


No reply from easy peazy. Maybe my questions weren’t so easy peazy


----------



## hadit (Sep 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > WheelieAddict said:
> ...



And Hillary couldn't beat him? Wow.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 15, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



She would have without Comey and Putin


----------



## hadit (Sep 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



And the excuse parade continues. If he's as bad as you claim and she's as smart as you want to think, she should have had no problem. I mean, with her foreign connections and all.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 15, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Trump is a Snake Oil Salesman.....always has been

That a minority of Americans were gullible enough to buy his Snake Oil is not Hillary’s fault


----------



## hadit (Sep 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



But that she couldn't beat him is.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Who the F*CK are you to judge? Hillary was a terrible candidate. If you cannot see that you are beyond hope.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 15, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



BULLSHIT. You don't know this. You are guessing. Maybe if she campaigned in Michigan? She took it for granted and lost to a RE Tycoon and reality TV star.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 15, 2018)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


It is the fault of those gullible enough to vote Trump


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Since Trump took office, Republicans have chanted in unison....
> 
> Nothing Burger, No Collusion, Witch Hunt, Waste of time, Fake News
> 
> ...



Paul Manafort's Nonstop Lying May Have Done Robert Mueller A Huge Favor | HuffPost

While Manafort’s failure to cooperate may deprive Mueller of answers to questions only Manafort can answer, it does provide Mueller with something else that may prove more important historically: an opportunity to provide a public report on whether and how Trump’s campaign sought help from Russians.

There’s good reason to believe at least some of this new report on Manafort’s lies will detail conduct implicating Trump.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 29, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



*Michael Cohen Pleads Guilty In Mueller Investigation*
Trump’s former personal attorney pleaded guilty to lying to Congress about his contacts with Russia for a Trump Tower project during the 2016 campaign.
Michael Cohen Pleads Guilty In Mueller Investigation | HuffPost

Sure seems like a something burger to me.


----------



## Rustic (Nov 29, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Since Trump took office, Republicans have chanted in unison....
> ...


...and still no Russian connection


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 29, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


What does a fixer know about the president?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 29, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Since Trump took office, Republicans have chanted in unison....
> ...


/——/ Libtards endless wet dream. Bwhahahaha Bwhahahaha


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 29, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Reminds me of Ken Starr only Trump knows not to testify under oath because he knows and everyone knows he lies all the time.

Remember, no reason to release all our findings now during the lame duck session of the House of Reps.  They won't do anything about it.  Better to release the info next year or even better right before the election.

Just like Trump claims he has damaging information that he's sitting on for the right time.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 29, 2018)

Rustic said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



What do you mean no Russian connection?

*Trump Slams Michael Cohen As ‘Weak Person’ Over Guilty Plea In Mueller Investigation*
The president’s former personal attorney pleaded guilty Thursday to lying to Congress about his efforts to pursue a Trump Tower deal in Russia.

And so much for Trump being the kind of person who surrounds himself with the best people.

Asked why he hired Cohen in the first place if he’s such “a bum,” Trump replied that the lawyer had once done him “a favor.”


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



We are finding out.  Stay tuned

At a court hearing in Manhattan on Thursday, Cohen pleaded guilty to a criminal charge, admitting that he’d made false statements to Congress about his efforts to pursue a Trump Tower deal in Russia during the 2016 presidential campaign. 

Cohen’s guilty plea Thursday in the U.S. District Court for the Southern District of New York marks the latest twist in Mueller’s investigation into Russian interference in the 2016 election and whether the president obstructed justice.

Cohen reportedly told the court that discussions about a Trump Tower real estate project in Moscow continued into June 2016 and that Trump and his family members had been briefed about it multiple times.

Earlier, Cohen had falsely told the House intelligence committee that the discussions ended in January 2016.


Trump has repeatedly denied that he had any financial ties to Russia during his 2016 campaign, and has vehemently dismissed the suggestion that there was any collusion between his campaign and the Kremlin.

“Russia has never tried to use leverage over me,” Trump tweeted in January 2017, days before he was inaugurated as president. “I HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH RUSSIA - NO DEALS, NO LOANS, NO NOTHING!”


That was a lie.  No?  Or do you just not care how much Trump lies?


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Nov 29, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...



Where did you law school? 

A guilty or no-contest *plea* entered as a judge-approved *plea* bargain results in a criminal *conviction*; the defendant's guilt is established just as it would be after a trial. The *conviction* will show up on the defendant's criminal record (rap sheet).


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 29, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



So you believe a professional liar who is trying to get his sentence reduced?


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 29, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Since Trump took office, Republicans have chanted in unison....
> ...


"Sought help from the Russians?"  Is there a crime somewhere in that convoluted locution?

"implicating Trump" in what?


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 29, 2018)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yeah, because no innocent person is ever convicted, right douchebag?


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You swallowed gallons of Obama's snake oil for 8 years.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Nov 29, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...



Don't you have some traffic to step into, dumbfuck?


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 29, 2018)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...


That must be your way of saying that you know you posted something incredibly stupid.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Nov 29, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Everything I post is perfection.  Stop being such a jealous hater, snowflake.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 29, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You wouldn’t believe anyone even a tape of trump admitting wouldn’t matter to you you’d still vote for him even if he was guilty which he clearly is


----------



## skye (Nov 29, 2018)

Rustic said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Agree.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 29, 2018)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...


True, it's perfect idiocy.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 29, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


When you have some actual evidence, let us know.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 29, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Guilty of improving the economy, lowering unemployment, halting corporate inversions and making America a military power again. Yes. Guilty as charged. Sorry he did that while hurting your sensitive feelings.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 29, 2018)

skye said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


What will you say when you finally see proof?


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 29, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Will you vote democratic when we show you evidence? In other words would you even care? Then you’re just providing cover for him regardless. You remind me of people who said oj didn’t do it


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 29, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Obama’s guilty of all that. Trump tripled the debt and put the tax burden more on you with his trickle down tax breaks.

Tell gym workers that.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 29, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


We’re a military power again? How and why? Didn’t Eisenhower warn us about the military industrial complex?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 29, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



As soon as one Democrat apologizes for flying the flag of Palestine at the DNC and electing an antisemite for Congress I will gladly vote Blue again. But since that party blatantly hates Jews I have no Interest in it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 29, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



He tripled what? LMAO. So it went from $20trn to $60trn in his two years? Please show where you get that from.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 29, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I don’t see Russia annexing provinces or Iran trolling our warships and capturing our navy personnel under Trump.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 29, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Howard stern is 100% pro Israel and he votes democratic. He gets it. I know you are a Lieberman netenjahoo jew. My buddies one of them. We will never agree politically


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 29, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Stern doesn’t vote Blue. He tells you he does though. LOL. Do you deny that your party has many antisemites and flew the Palestinian flag at the DNC?


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 29, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Didn’t I just see russia captured some other countries ships?

Russia ain’t afraid of trump. They got so much dirt on him.

True though I don’t think Iran would poke that bear but Iran didn’t do anything to us on Obama’s watch.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 29, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Both parties have anti semites.

I think I know stern pretty well. He’s as liberal as I am. I seem to agree with everything he says politically. You can’t pretend that good. That shits from the heart.

He’s more pro Israel than I am and he explained why. Being Jewish you have a loyalty to the motherland. I would too if I were a persecuted people like the Jews.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 29, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



They captured our navy men and Kerry apologized all under Obama and Putin took Crimea. Trump doesn’t play around. He killed 200 Russian Mercs in Syria.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 29, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



You don’t know him as well as I do. I ll leave it at that.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 29, 2018)

So the Nothing Burger keeps getting juicier and juicier

Michael Cohen admits to lying. While Trump is running for president he offers Putin a $50 million bribe. 

Cohen is the fixer
He knows where the skeletons are buried


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 29, 2018)

Trump responds as usual

You lie, he lies, she lies......everyone is telling lies about him. Trump is the only one we can trust


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Trump responds as usual
> 
> You lie, he lies, she lies......everyone is telling lies about him. Trump is the only one we can trust


You sure as hell can't trust a man who was threatened with years in prison if he didn't accuse Trump of something.  Mueller has proven that he's nothing more than a thug and a criminal.  Only a douchebag would trust anything his "investigation" produced.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 30, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Then he’s a liar. Either him or you. Or you don’t know what you’re talking about. We’ll leave it at that


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 30, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


/——/ Mueller has an unlimited budget and total power to threaten Cohen with bankruptcy and prison to get him to lie about Trump. To you the ends justifies the means.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 30, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Trump responds as usual
> ...


What is with our President?

Like a child he screams that everyone lies when time and again it turns out that it is Trump who is lying


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 30, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Mueller has a budget of $10 million a year


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 30, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Think logically. He says he votes GOP and crazy Leftists start throwing death threats at him. He lives in NY. Safer to state you vote Blue.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Waste of $$$. Could be used much more efficiently


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 30, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


/----/ If a vindictive prosecutor came after you with a $10 million war chest, he could pretty much make you say or do anything.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 30, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


Republicans should welcome an investigation that will exonerate the president of any claims of wrongdoing


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 30, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


How much was spent investigating a blowjob


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


/---/ If it were y an unbiased honest investigation - Trump would agree. But you know better.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


/----/ What the Fu*k does that have to do with my statement?


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 30, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


It's astounding that these leftwing troglodytes pretend not to understand that there's a problem with a prosecutor having a multi-million dollar budget to persecute a single person.  These people are obviously amoral vermin.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Virtually nothing, moron.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Oh puhleeze, We know you're stupid, but you're not that stupid.  That would require Mueller to be fair and impartial, and he has already demonstrated that he's anything but that.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Mueller is the liar, and he's also a corrupt thug.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Where did you come up with that figure?  He's already spent $30 million, so that can't be correct.


----------



## hunarcy (Nov 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



$42 million over 4 1/2 years, but that also investigated the Whitewater Land deal and resulted in convictions of REAL crimes, not just lying to the FBI


----------



## hadit (Nov 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



The closest we've come to that was an investigation into the actions of a president who sexually harassed multiple women.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 30, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Same thing for El Chapo.  He's actually innocent but they are threatening him with bankruptcy.  This is such bs.  You'll swallow any excuse Trump gives no matter how ridiculous.

Would it even matter if Trump colluded with Russia?  Be honest.  It would not for you.  Same way a BJ didn't matter to me but colluding with Russia to fuck with our elections is a much bigger deal and we all know Trump did it.  Some of us will still vote for him in 2020 but he will b ea one timer.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 30, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



You can't fake his logic and reasoning.  Try it and see if you can fake being a liberal for a day.  If he was a fake he would just not talk about it but when he does talk about it he completely gets our side of the issues.  You guys can't even wrap your brains around our positions.

He's stupid for pissing off his conservative listeners.  Lots of deplorables listen to Howard Stern.  And he says he gets accused from both sides of being on the other side.  I can tell you he's on my side.  

He agrees Clinton was a great president for example.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 30, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



How much did Ken Starr cost us?  Did you care back then?  Too late to be a fiscal hawk when it comes to an independent investigator investigating a corrupt President.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



And how much investigating benghazi or Hillary's emails all led to zero prosecutions.  But then Republicans now claim that all Republicans had to do was threaten witnesses into lying or go to jail.  I can't believe conspiracy theorists and criminals are running the country.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 30, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Bill was fine. He also agrees the Left has gone insane


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 30, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I was Leaning very Left then. I was Anti Starr.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 30, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


What does Trump have to fear?

He has been telling the truth hasn’t he?


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 30, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


Lasted seven years

Why are Republicans freaking about an investigation that hasn’t lasted two?


----------



## Toro (Nov 30, 2018)

Pretty soon, Orange Jesus worshippers’ will be saying that a 10 year sentence is a nothing burger because it wasn’t 20 years.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


/——-/ what does time have to do with anything ?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


/——/ Truth doesn’t matter to the Mueller hit squad. How would you like being railroaded?


----------



## hunarcy (Nov 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Independent probes of Clinton Administration cost nearly $80 million - April 1, 1999


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 30, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


/——/ So why doesn’t Mueller shut it down to save tax payer money?


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 30, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


You should always put "lying" in quotes because all they really did is fail to remember things with 100% accuracy.


----------



## hunarcy (Nov 30, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Have to ask him.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Don't pretend to by dumber than you actually are.  Mueller and justice are two separate things.  Mueller is a corrupt thug.  Every decent American has a reason to fear being called into testify by him.  Anyone asked to do so should call their lawyers and have them work with Torquemada.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


That anyone would need a "fixer" is a clear indication he's unfit to be president.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 30, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


RightWinger pretends that Mueller is actually interested in truth and justice.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 30, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Your support of a candidate is a clear indication that he's a scumbag and incompetent and a traitor..


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 30, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Who's an incompetent scumbag traitor Cohen or Trump?

Do you think it was Cohen who trump sent to threaten Stormy Daniels baby?


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 30, 2018)

Rustic said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Just wait.

*If you think Michael Cohen’s Plea Is Bad, Wait Till Dems Run The House Intel Committee*
The panel under Republican control has been helping Trump undermine the Mueller investigation. That’s about to change as Democrats are poised to take control of the chamber.

“Playtime is over,” said Rick Wilson, a prominent Republican critic of Trump who has been sounding the alarm about Trump’s connections to Russia since 2016. “There is no more fun, funny, amusing moment when Donald Trump gets to have Devin Nunes run interference for him, go out and lie to the press for him.”

Trump claimed during the campaign — falsely — that he had no business interests in Russia. In fact, Cohen told a federal judge, negotiations to build a Trump hotel there continued through most of the 2016 campaign, and Cohen had lied about it to Congress to protect Trump.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 30, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



She has a baby?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 30, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


/---- If I want to stay in the Trump Moscow hotel, what website do I use? I can't find in on Hotels.com
Hotels.com - hotels in Moscow, Russia


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 30, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


She's 7 now.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 30, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



It ended up not happening.  

Trump Tower Moscow, and Michael Cohen’s lies about it, explained

A court document filed by Mueller states that Cohen — Trump’s former personal lawyer and fixer — lied to Congress at least three separate times about plans to build a Trump Tower in Moscow with Trump’s name prominently featured on top.

Cohen testified to Congress that negotiations to build Europe’s tallest building stopped in January 2016. But emails and other communications obtained by multiple news outlets, and now basically confirmed by Cohen, show those negotiations actually continued much longer: into at least June 2016, after Trump had already become the Republican Party’s nominee. And BuzzFeed News reported on Thursday that Trump’s company planned to give the $50 million penthouse in the building to Russian President Vladimir Putin.

That matters because it puts Trump’s praise of Russia and Putin in a whole new light — what most animated his warmth may have been personal profit. What’s more, it’s entirely possible that Trump knew a close confidant willingly lied to Congress earlier in the investigation.

It looks like Mueller is intimately aware of those communications, too — and he now has Cohen’s full cooperation. That could spell trouble for Trump, because he has long said he never had anything to do or at stake with Russia, but that’s clearly not the case.

Just keep lying Don.  The House of Representatives won't think it's so funny next year like the Republican led congress did the last 2 years.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 30, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


/----/ So Trump is in a jam for a Russian deal that never happened.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 30, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



*How Michael Cohen’s Plea Deal Implicates Donald Trump Jr.*

*When Donald Trump Jr. was interviewed by the Senate Judiciary Committee in September of last year ― a conversation that mostly focused on the infamous June 9, 2016, Trump Tower meeting in which Russians were supposedly going to offer dirt on Hillary Clinton ― he claimed to know “very little” about talks to establish a Trump Tower in Moscow. He claimed to be “peripherally aware” of the negotiations, but said he did not know of Trump lawyer Michael Cohen’s outreach to the Kremlin seeking President Vladimir Putin’s help on the deal until that news had been reported by the press.

Perhaps the president’s son was playing word games in sworn testimony to the Senate. But his claims seem inconsistent with a detail from Cohen’s latest plea agreement.

In a letter to the congressional intelligence committees sent in August 2017, Cohen had falsely contended that he “did not brief [the elder Donald Trump] or any of his family” on the Moscow deal, save for three briefings to Trump himself. As his latest statement of the offense lays out, Cohen now says that he did brief Trump’s family members within the company about the project. And The Wall Street Journal reported that Don Jr. was included on emails about the project.

So keep lying liars.  Do you not think we can find these Cohen emails?  Duh.

Cohen’s statement of the offense describes lying about the Trump Tower deal to “give the false impression the Moscow Project ended before ‘the Iowa caucus and … the very first primary,’ in hopes of limiting the ongoing Russia investigation.”

At least for the purposes of Don Jr.’s congressional appearance (the only public transcript of an investigative interview that addresses the topic), that effort to mislead had its desired effect. By sending his letter to the intelligence committees last August, Cohen established his lies before Don Jr. testified before the Senate Judiciary Committee on Sept. 7, 2017. Perhaps as a result, Judiciary Committee staffers didn’t challenge the claims by the president’s son that he knew very little about the deal.

So Jr is going to have to come back and talk to a Democratic run House next year right?

So Don Jr.’s claims to the committee regarding the Moscow project remain uncorrected, along with a number of other statements that we now know to be false. For example, contrary to his claim that no other foreign nationals offered or provided assistance to the Trump presidential campaign (as the Russians had done), a group from the Middle East ― including Israeli, Saudi and United Arab Emirate nationals ― had offered social media manipulation services at another Trump Tower meeting he attended. Don Jr.’s claims that there was no follow-up to the June 2016 meeting with the Russians are also belied by later testimony and documentary evidence provided to the same Senate committee, which showed that the intermediary who set up the meeting, Rob Goldstone, made extensive efforts to set up a second meeting after Trump won and probably had direct contact with the president’s son in doing so.

This likely explains the multiple reports ― going back as far as August of this year and expressed more urgently in the wake of the midterm elections ― that Trump fears that special counsel Robert Mueller will seek to indict his son.

But the substance of Cohen’s new plea suggests Don Jr.’s exposure may extend well beyond the perjury charges that Trump advisers reportedly worry he could face for lying to Congress.

This is great.  Instead of Hillary it may actually be Don Jr. who gets locked up.


*


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 30, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



This whole thing is stupid


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 30, 2018)

oh and it just keeps getting better and better.

A key part of the negotiations over the Moscow Trump Tower deal, according to Cohen’s plea, involved the pursuit of a meeting between Trump and Putin. As early as Jan. 21, 2016, Putin’s office was responding to Cohen’s requests for assistance with the real estate deal. On May 4, Cohen laid out how any meeting between the two leaders should be deferred until Trump had sealed the Republican presidential nomination. Cohen envisioned traveling to Russia himself before the Republican National Convention in July in a discussion with businessman Felix Sater, who was trying to broker the tower deal, but said that Trump’s meeting with Putin should take place “once he becomes the nominee after the convention.”

That puts the other efforts to work toward a meeting between Trump and Putin ― including those involving the National Rifle Association and campaign staffer George Papadopoulos ― in a significantly different light. Trump had a financial incentive, in the form of Putin’s support for a big real estate deal in Moscow, to pursue such a meeting.

More importantly, it puts the June gathering at Trump Tower in New York in a dramatically different light. The email that Goldstone sent to set up the meeting included a line describing his offer of dirt as being part of other Russian support for Trump. The dirt he was offering, Goldstone asserted, “is part of Russia and its government’s support for Mr. Trump.” That email means one thing if ― as Don Jr. claimed ― he didn’t really know that his father might gain a huge real estate development by sidling up to Russians. It means something entirely different if Don Jr. knew, as Cohen’s plea strongly suggests he did, about ongoing discussions regarding the Moscow project that relied on the support not just of Russian bureaucrats, but of Putin himself.

Furthermore, the timing laid out in Cohen’s plea hints that there may be an even closer tie. In the immediate wake of the Trump Tower meeting, at the end of which several attendees believed that Don Jr. had promised to consider eliminating Magnitsky Act sanctions against Russians if his father got elected, Cohen and Sater finalized a trip to St. Petersburg, where Cohen expected he might meet Putin. “From on or about June 9 to June 14, 2016,” the plea deal says, Sater “sent numerous messages to COHEN about the travel, including forms for COHEN to complete.” Something happened at the last minute to change Cohen’s mind. On June 14, the same day The Washington Post revealed that Russians had hacked the Democratic National Committee, Cohen met Sater in the lobby of Trump Tower and said he would “not be traveling at that time.”

At least in Sater’s mind, the Moscow project was always connected to the presidential election. “Buddy our boy can become President of the USA and we can engineer it,” Sater emailed Cohen in November 2015. “I will get Putins [sic] team to buy in on this, I will manage this process.”

With Cohen’s negotiations to set up meetings with Putin in the background, the case that Don Jr. was discussing a deal in which Russia would provide dirt and facilitate a real estate project in exchange for sanctions relief gets far stronger.

Mueller’s not there yet, at least with the information he’s made public. But with Cohen’s plea, he’s inching closer to laying out a complex conspiracy in which Russians offered stolen emails and real estate in exchange for sanctions relief, with the president’s son at the center of everything.


----------



## Votto (Nov 30, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Since Trump took office, Republicans have chanted in unison....
> 
> Nothing Burger, No Collusion, Witch Hunt, Waste of time, Fake News
> 
> ...



The reason Mueller has life and able to go after everyone around Trump is because they used a bogus FISA warrant to go after Carter Page regarding Russian collusion.  All the while they assured Trump he was not the target.  LMAO!

Thus the fishing expedition began.

Now they will probably try to take Trump down for taxes even though Obama appointed the head of the IRS who was found not to have done his taxes correctly either.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 30, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> oh and it just keeps getting better and better.
> 
> A key part of the negotiations over the Moscow Trump Tower deal, according to Cohen’s plea, involved the pursuit of a meeting between Trump and Putin. As early as Jan. 21, 2016, Putin’s office was responding to Cohen’s requests for assistance with the real estate deal. On May 4, Cohen laid out how any meeting between the two leaders should be deferred until Trump had sealed the Republican presidential nomination. Cohen envisioned traveling to Russia himself before the Republican National Convention in July in a discussion with businessman Felix Sater, who was trying to broker the tower deal, but said that Trump’s meeting with Putin should take place “once he becomes the nominee after the convention.”
> 
> ...


Aside from Cohen's pathetic whining for mercy, what evidence do you have for any of this?  Emails?  Phone calls?  Plane tickets?  Passport stamps?  Anything?


----------



## Rustic (Nov 30, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


They will overstep like all career politicians


----------



## Dana7360 (Dec 1, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> Cohen was not convicted you hack, try to get your facts straight before you start a thread and look stupid.





He plead guilty. Same thing. 

He just plead guilty to another crime the other day. This was a big one since it exposed a lot of other trump people to prosecution for the very least, perjury. 

That guilty plea the other day has prompted the democrats to go through all the testimony thus far to find lies then send it all to Mueller who will add it all to his investigation and list of criminal charges. 

Cohen is going to prison. He's going to take a lot of trump people with him too. 

This nothing burger has been a lot of fun to watch. Especially seeing trump falling apart. It's can't be happening to a more deserving traitor to our nation.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 1, 2018)

Dana7360 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Cohen was not convicted you hack, try to get your facts straight before you start a thread and look stupid.
> ...


A plea deal means none of the evidence Torquemada supposedly had was presented to a jury.  A guilty plea doesn't make any of Mueller's claims or Cohen's claims a fact.  None of it is admissible in court.  Cohen is going down by himself.

Liberal imbeciles like you need to learn a few things about the law.

It's difficult to believe how stupid you are.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 3, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



In August, Cohen also pleaded guilty to charges that included violating campaign finance laws to influence the election at Trump’s direction.

*Michael Cohen Says Trump Ordered Him To Illegally Interfere In Election*

He has pleaded guilty to five counts of tax evasion, two counts related to an illegal campaign contribution and one count of making a false statement. 

The revelation is a bombshell. Cohen was the keeper of Trump’s secrets, and this admission reveals that the two men colluded to illegally affect the outcome of the 2016 presidential election. And the news came the same day onetime Trump campaign chairman Paul Manafort was found guilty on eight counts, likely destined to spend the rest of his life behind bars. 

“These are very serious charges and reflect a pattern of lies and dishonesty over an extended period of time,” Deputy U.S. Attorney for Southern District of New York Robert Khuzami said at a press conference. 

The announcement came shortly after multiple outlets reported that Cohen had reached a plea deal with prosecutors of the Southern District of New York. The deal is specifically related to payments Cohen made to women on behalf of Trump

Cohen then sought reimbursement for the hush money from an unspecified Trump company after the election, in 2017, he added. 

In a tweet seemingly reacting to Cohen’s plea, Daniels took a swipe at critics who’ve questioned her story:




Stormy Daniels

✔@StormyDaniels
https://twitter.com/StormyDaniels/status/1032048646689378304

How ya like me now?! # teamstormy


132K
6:35 PM - Aug 21, 2018


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 4, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Since Trump took office, Republicans have chanted in unison....
> 
> Nothing Burger, No Collusion, Witch Hunt, Waste of time, Fake News
> 
> ...



Soon we are going to find out that this nothing burger is a something burger and possibly Trump will be the one we lock up.  Not just Don but his kids.  

Mueller Preparing Endgame For Russia Investigation | HuffPost

A Flynn sentencing memo is due Tuesday, and memos about Manafort and Cohen are slated for Friday. All three documents are expected to yield significant new details on what cooperation the three of them provided to the Russia investigation.

Cohen was one of Mueller’s more significant documents. It revealed that during the 2016 presidential campaign, Cohen was in direct discussion with an assistant to Dmitri Peskov, the press secretary for Russian President Vladimir Putin, about securing financing and land for the construction of a Trump Tower in Moscow. Cohen told Mueller’s prosecutors that he briefed Trump about the plans on multiple occasions and that discussions about the Moscow skyscraper continued until June 2016 — six months after he previously had told Congress he pulled the plug on the project.

Trump lied?  

The only other publicly known matter Mueller is believed to be focused on relates to former Trump adviser Roger Stone and conspiracy theorist Jerome Corsi — both of whom have been aggressively investigated to determine if they had advance communications with WikiLeaks or associates of the group about its plans for the release of stolen emails of Hillary Clinton campaign chairman John Podesta in the final weeks of the 2016 presidential election.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Dec 4, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Since Trump took office, Republicans have chanted in unison....
> ...


/----/ And nothing to do with Trump Russia Collusion.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 4, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


You tell me

Republicans were bitching about the investigation taking too long after two weeks


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 4, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You need to expand your horizons beyond collusion


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 4, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Since Trump took office, Republicans have chanted in unison....
> ...


When the findings come out, Trump will have little wiggle room

Either he was plotting to undermine the election or he is a blithering idiot unaware of what is going on


----------



## hunarcy (Dec 4, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Is that the tacit admission that there was no collusion?


----------



## hunarcy (Dec 4, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Or a busy man with too much trust in the wrong people?


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 4, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



We've all known Trump surrounds himself with the same creatures who inhabit a swamp so it was funny when he suggested he would be the one to drain the swamp.  Sure, and fill it back up with snakes instead of crocs


----------



## cwise76 (Dec 4, 2018)

Flash said:


> Is that like the filthy ass Democrats saying that Crooked Hillary didn't commit any crimes even thought Comey said she did?


Ah whadabout..!


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 4, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



So much for if I'm president I'll surround myself with good people.

Donald Trump only hires the best people (at generating unhelpful headlines)

“I'm going to surround myself only with the best and most serious people,” he boasted to The Washington Post back then. “We want top-of-the line professionals.”

And, here we are. Boris Epshteyn, Anthony Scaramucci, Sebastian Gorka, Carter Page, Roger Stone, Paul Manafort, Michael Flynn, Corey Lewandowski, Steve Bannon, Reince Priebus, Sean Spicer and others all have come and gone.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 4, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



So much for if I'm president I'll surround myself with good people.

Donald Trump only hires the best people (at generating unhelpful headlines)

“I'm going to surround myself only with the best and most serious people,” he boasted to The Washington Post back then. “We want top-of-the line professionals.”

And, here we are. Boris Epshteyn, Anthony Scaramucci, Sebastian Gorka, Carter Page, Roger Stone, Paul Manafort, Michael Flynn, Corey Lewandowski, Steve Bannon, Reince Priebus, Sean Spicer and others all have come and gone.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 4, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



So much for if I'm president I'll surround myself with good people.

Donald Trump only hires the best people (at generating unhelpful headlines)

“I'm going to surround myself only with the best and most serious people,” he boasted to The Washington Post back then. “We want top-of-the line professionals.”

And, here we are. Boris Epshteyn, Anthony Scaramucci, Sebastian Gorka, Carter Page, Roger Stone, Paul Manafort, Michael Flynn, Corey Lewandowski, Steve Bannon, Reince Priebus, Sean Spicer and others all have come and gone.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 4, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



So much for if I'm president I'll surround myself with good people.

Donald Trump only hires the best people (at generating unhelpful headlines)

“I'm going to surround myself only with the best and most serious people,” he boasted to The Washington Post back then. “We want top-of-the line professionals.”

And, here we are. Boris Epshteyn, Anthony Scaramucci, Sebastian Gorka, Carter Page, Roger Stone, Paul Manafort, Michael Flynn, Corey Lewandowski, Steve Bannon, Reince Priebus, Sean Spicer and others all have come and gone.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 4, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



So much for if I'm president I'll surround myself with good people.

Donald Trump only hires the best people (at generating unhelpful headlines)

“I'm going to surround myself only with the best and most serious people,” he boasted to The Washington Post back then. “We want top-of-the line professionals.”

And, here we are. Boris Epshteyn, Anthony Scaramucci, Sebastian Gorka, Carter Page, Roger Stone, Paul Manafort, Michael Flynn, Corey Lewandowski, Steve Bannon, Reince Priebus, Sean Spicer and others all have come and gone.


hunarcy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


What if other crimes were broken?

What would you do to Trump if collusion were true?  You would serve him a nothing burger

We all know there was Collusion.  The question is proving collusion.

This reminds me of GW Bush.  Did he lie us into Iraq or was he lied to?  You talk to him and believe he was just stupid but I'm not so sure.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 4, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



So much for if I'm president I'll surround myself with good people.

Donald Trump only hires the best people (at generating unhelpful headlines)

“I'm going to surround myself only with the best and most serious people,” he boasted to The Washington Post back then. “We want top-of-the line professionals.”

And, here we are. Boris Epshteyn, Anthony Scaramucci, Sebastian Gorka, Carter Page, Roger Stone, Paul Manafort, Michael Flynn, Corey Lewandowski, Steve Bannon, Reince Priebus, Sean Spicer and others all have come and gone.


hunarcy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


What if other crimes were broken?

What would you do to Trump if collusion were true?  You would serve him a nothing burger

We all know there was Collusion.  The question is proving collusion.

This reminds me of GW Bush.  Did he lie us into Iraq or was he lied to?  You talk to him and believe he was just stupid but I'm not so sure.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Dec 4, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


/----/ So Trump isn't a mind reader. If you ever ran a business you would know there is no guarantee that people who appear to be good and interview well fall apart once on the job.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 4, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



Do I need to quote Trump again?



*Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @realDonaldTrump
Leadership: Whatever happens, you're responsible. If it doesn't happen, you're responsible.

11:01 AM - 8 Nov 2013


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Dec 4, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


/----/ So?


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 4, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



It's good you admit that all of this is way over your head.

Let's focus on two others in Trump's circle, both of whom offer reminders that the elite club of “Trump advisers” isn't merely populated with examples of the president's poor judgment and bad taste. They're also reminders that some of those bad hires have come back to haunt Trump.


Sam Nunberg, a former communications and political adviser whom Trump has sued, hired, fired, rehired and fired again in recent years, made it known that he doesn't plan to comply with a subpoena but when asked if he believed the Mueller team has something on Trump he said “I think they may,” he responded. “I think he may have done something during the election.”  Ouch.


Nunberg capped off his Monday with an unhinged TV appearance in which he found himself denying to a CNN host that he'd been drinking prior to the interview.  So Nunberg, like many others in Trump's orbit, is loopy. 

Let’s not forget crazy Rudy who’s doing a horrible job representing Trump.

That brings us to Trump's personal lawyer, Michael Cohen.  After Cohen wired a $130,000 payment to a porn star, Stormy Daniels, for agreeing not to discuss an alleged sexual encounter with Trump, he complained to friends that he had yet to be properly reimbursed for the expenditure.  Cohen has described the Daniels payment as a legal, “private transaction” and has told reporters that he wasn't reimbursed by the Trump campaign or the Trump Organization. But he has declined to answer questions, the Journal reported, “about whether he was reimbursed by Mr. Trump or anyone else.”  Cohen was sloppy. He set up a llc called Essential Consultants to help mask the source of the payment to Daniels. He incorporated the LLC in Delaware, which doesn't require public disclosure of the entity's managers and he used a pseudonym to identify Daniels. But when Cohen wired the money just 12 days before the presidential election he sent the whole pile at once. Anybody trying to hide payments knows that sums of $10,000 or more trigger a regulation requiring banks to disclose the transaction to the federal government.  Had Cohen been thinking, he might have tried breaking up the payments. 

The Journal also reported that Cohen told the paper's sources that he missed two earlier deadlines to pay Daniels “because he couldn't reach Mr. Trump in the hectic final days of the presidential campaign.” Wait a minute!  Talk to Trump?  I thought Trump didn’t know about the payments?  Busted! 

Mueller has been investigating Cohen's participation in a possible deal to build a Trump-branded skyscraper in Moscow in 2016 with a longtime Trump business partner with a shady past, Felix Sater.

Rudy, Nunberg and Cohen undermine the Trump family's narrative about the patriarch's flawless radar for finding the best people.


----------



## hadit (Dec 4, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Link?


----------



## hadit (Dec 4, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Kind of like Obama finding out stuff in the news? He was famous for that.


----------



## hadit (Dec 4, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Which means collusion didn't turn out to be a target rich environment for the haters.


----------



## xyz (Dec 4, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Some of them are gone because of controversy Trump wanted to avoid. Boris Epshteyn, for example, is now Trump's head of  propaganda at Sinclair.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 4, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


Hard to keep track of all Crooked Donnie’s wrongdoings


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 4, 2018)

Over the last year, Trump has trashed Mueller on almost a daily basis

Mueller has remained silent

Now Mueller is saying.......Payback time Donnie!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 4, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> Cohen was not convicted you hack, try to get your facts straight before you start a thread and look stupid.



dude you must be new to the world of WRONG winger.USMB;s legend and biggest troll who is the biggest crybaby always whining when he is wrong and evades the evidence incapable of EVER admitting when he was proven wrong,he would kill himself first the day he ever looked at FACTS.LOL LIES is HIS favorite word.


----------



## Geaux4it (Dec 4, 2018)

Interesting Mueller can hang his hat on so may crimes akin to jay walking, that for the most part all happened AFTER he was appointed special counsel

What a return on investment

-Geaux


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 4, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Since Trump took office, Republicans have chanted in unison....
> ...


<YAWN!>


----------



## hunarcy (Dec 5, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



And yet, you've provided no documentation of any of them.


----------



## hunarcy (Dec 5, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> Interesting Mueller can hang his hat on so may crimes akin to jay walking, that for the most part all happened AFTER he was appointed special counsel
> 
> What a return on investment
> 
> -Geaux



Well, it SOUNDS like Flynn may have given information on things that happened before he was appointed special counsel.  Time will tell.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 5, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



We knew you would say that when it turned out Trump did collude with Russia

Mueller says Michael Flynn gave 'first-hand' details of Trump transition team contacts with Russians

*Mueller says Michael Flynn gave 'first-hand' details of Trump transition team contacts with Russians*

*Not such a nothing burger after all huh?*


----------



## evenflow1969 (Dec 5, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


You plea to a felony and you are now a convicted felon you dumb fuck. Pleading innocent and being found innocent leads to no conviction. Pleading guilty you are convicted. You are like talking to a rock. Why people bother I do not know.,


----------



## hunarcy (Dec 5, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Even if you plea guilty, you're not officially guilty until the judge accepts your plea.  Perhaps that's where the confusion is...people are just assuming that step is skipped.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Dec 5, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


Never heard of a judge not accepting one. At any rate pleading guilty certainly does not relieve you of the charge it convicts you of it.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 5, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Still a nothing burger.  We already know Flynn was talking with the Russian ambassador.  The claim is that his campaign "colluded" with Russia.  The document Rosenstein issued said Mueller was supposed to investigate "link" between the Trump "CAMPAIGN" and the Russian government.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 5, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



You are going to shit when you find out what Flynn told Mueller.  It's a bombshell.  Actually multiple bombshells


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 5, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Yeah?  What are they?


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 5, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



You'll find out.  Real soon too.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 5, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


In other words, you don't have a fucking clue what they are.


----------



## hunarcy (Dec 5, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



The Transition team was in contact with the Russians?  That would have been AFTER the election...and long after the e-mails were stolen.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 5, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


ROFL!  "Stolen" by whom?  So what?


----------



## hunarcy (Dec 5, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



We don't know who stole them...but someone hacked Podesta;s and the DNC;s servers.  Hacking is a crime.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 10, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


Do we now all agree this is a something burger?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 10, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


What could Flynn have said in 70 hours of testimony

Don’t think they were discussing the weather


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 21, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Since Trump took office, Republicans have chanted in unison....
> 
> Nothing Burger, No Collusion, Witch Hunt, Waste of time, Fake News
> 
> ...


You know what sucks?  If Trump colluded with Russia, we will never know

new Attorney General William Barr doesn't have to release it.

Here's What May Happen When The Mueller Investigation Is Completed

He's only going to release the stuff that doesn't matter.  This is bullshit.  The Mueller report needs to be made public.  

That way we can show Republicans that Trump did collude with Russia.

All these months they've been saying nothing burger but we don't even know.  And we may never know if Trump's boy William Barr has anything to say about it.

I guess we can find out 20 years later after the freedom of information act kicks in.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Mar 21, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> That way we can show Republicans that Trump did collude with Russia.



They won't care.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 21, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Since Trump took office, Republicans have chanted in unison....
> ...


/----/ *"That way we can show Republicans that Trump did collude with Russia."*
Mueller releases his full report.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 21, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I just think it's strange you Republicans have been so sure all this time that Mueller has nothing on Trump when no one knows what he has.

And what we do know is a lot of Trump associates have been sent to jail.

And some of his associates have ratted on Trump but we don't know what information they gave.  

You seem to want to discredit any information that comes out no matter how close that person is/was to Trump.

And you believe Trump when he tries to distance himself from Cohen and Manafort?

Trump, who has long tried to diminish Manafort’s influence “Sorry, but this is years ago, before Paul Manafort was part of the Trump campaign,”

And look at all the times Trump said nice things about Michael Cohen

Well this is awkward: All of the times that Team Trump praised Michael Cohen

Was Trump lying then or is he lying now about Michael Cohen?

And don't forget about this guy

George Papadopoulos, 22 months after he first lied to the FBI about his contact with Russians while working for the Trump presidential campaign, reported to a federal prison camp in Oxford, Wisconsin, Monday.

And you think this is all nothing?  You aren't being honest.  If this were Hillary or Obama you'd think differently.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 21, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



What happened to the ‘best and most serious people’?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 21, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


/----/
#6,876


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 21, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Since Trump took office, Republicans have chanted in unison....
> ...


/----/ *"You know what sucks? If Trump colluded with Russia, we will never know"*
No worries Libtrads - democRATs are working on Collusion 2.0  
*House Democrats appear to shift investigation away from ...*


House Democrats appear to shift investigation away from Russia collusion to alleged financial crimes
House Democrats appear to shift investigation away from Russia collusion to alleged financial crimes FOX News Videos • March 4, 2019 House Judiciary Committee Chairman Nadler said Democrats cannot rely on special counsel Robert Mueller's report because its Russian focus is too narrow; chief intelligence correspondent Catherine Herridge reports.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 21, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yes we can get him on that.

Republicans have played stupid the last 2 years ignoring trumps ethics violations and conflicts of interests


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 21, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


/——/ You libtards are delusional


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 21, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


Not as delusional as Benghazi fast and furious email investigations and foundation accusations 

So far trumps had a Benghazi scandal, foundation problems, email scandal, people all around him quitting because they can’t work with the guy, people going to jail close to trump and u think it’s going well?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 21, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


Trump was a brilliant conman but now we all see.

40% will vote trump no matter what but scores of people are going to show up to vote him out.

We can’t have another Supreme Court pick like the last one


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 21, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


/——-/ Guess what Spunky, as soon as Ruth Buzzie goes tits up, Trump will pick the next Justice.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 21, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



The Notorious RBG will dance on Trumps grave

<so will millions of other Americans>


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 21, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


That’s the best thing about trump. You don’t have to respect him when he dies. He doesn’t respect John McCain why should we respect president bone spurs


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 22, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Now we are learning that no more indictments are coming from the mueller report

And they aren’t going to release embarrassing information about anyone not indicted.

So in other words there’s lots of information that suggests collusion but not enough to charge a sitting president.

If they don’t release the full report then trump colluded with russia.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 22, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


The Trump funeral will be interesting to see

What dignatories will show up that haven’t been insulted


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 22, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



Cover up


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 22, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Is it illegal to spit on a grave?

You know I hated bush but then his son made me like him. Then I hated his son but trump makes me like him.

How bad will the next Republican President be to make me like trump? It could be mike pence.


----------



## hadit (Mar 22, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



You'd say that no matter what.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 22, 2019)

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Not true. It’s you who doesn’t trust comey or mueller. Two republicans by the way.


----------



## hadit (Mar 22, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Is that the story you're going to go with?


----------



## hadit (Mar 22, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Okay, if the report falls to prove Trump collided with Russia, I'll expect to see you state that he didn't. 

Now, isn't it interesting that Republicans are willing to put trustworthy ahead of party? Maybe democrats are not.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 22, 2019)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Release the whole report


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 22, 2019)

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


I am willing to accept Muellers findings good and bad

Are you?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 22, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Can you imagine what Trumps tomb will look like?


----------



## hadit (Mar 22, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



How long before you claim Mueller is part of the cover-up?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 22, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


/——-/ Seems like the one who wrote the report doesn’t want to release it.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 22, 2019)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Depends on how much of the report gets released
This is more than ...Is Trump criminally liable or not?
But.......Based on what we know, do we want to re-elect him?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 22, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


I didn’t see that...

Where did Mueller say he doesn’t want to release?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 22, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


/——/ I said seems like he doesn’t. Rather odd he’s waiting so long if he had something on Trump.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 22, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


Seems he wanted to complete his investigation

Comey would have a press conference every week on what he knows
Mueller hasn’t said a word


----------



## hadit (Mar 22, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Which is an admission that the entire process, at least in your mind, has nothing to do with the law and everything to do with politics. You are in essence criminalizing political opposition. That is unacceptable. If that is true, the whole thing should be shut down immediately.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 22, 2019)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Why?

What has Mueller done that is illegal?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 22, 2019)

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Fuck you guys.  This reminds me of the election in 2016.  If Trump lost it was rigged.  If he won it wasn't.  

Sorry, if Trump's lackey that he appointed to oversee this doesn't release the report, Trump is as guilty as fucking sin and that report would make him look really bad.  We can't do that to the President they'll say.  

If they don't release the full report, which they won't for some reason, then I say Trump colluded with Russia and I truly believe it.

This reminds me of the 2000 election.  We knew the Republicans stole that fucking election but what could we do?  So not to make our democracy look rigged we just took it.  Remember?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 22, 2019)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Well he is a Republican.  Look at how Comey was part of the cover up.  He took one for the team.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 22, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


That's not his call.  For some reason it's Trump appointees who get to decide.  That's fucked up.  They should have told us this from day one that this would eventually happen.

Fuck the stupid American people.  Seriously, fuck them if they allow this bs. 

If Trump's a 2 term president I'll never vote again.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 22, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


/----/ *"This reminds me of the 2000 election.  We knew the Republicans stole that fucking election but what could we do?"*


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 22, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


/------/ *"If Trump's a 2 term president I'll never vote again."*
Another reason to reelect Trump. One less brain dead liberal at the polls.


----------



## DGS49 (Mar 22, 2019)

The Mueller Report will, BY LAW, be nothing more than a confidential memo to the Attorney General, explaining why certain people were indicted and certain others were not.  That's it.  And Mueller is not a "cowboy," he will do exactly what the LAW REQUIRES.

The reason why the report is CONFIDENTIAL is because it will touch on a large number and variety of UNCORROBORATED accusations and inferences which DID NOT LEAD TO INDICTMENTS, and to publish that GOSSIP, where the object has no real forum to defend himself, would be terrible public policy and a great injustice to those implicated but not indicted.

And despite HOURLY claims that the Mueller report is IMMINENT, there is no real indication that that is the case.  It is all just baseless speculation.  He continues to interview people, subpoena documents, and employ a small army of expensive attorneys, and I can't believe the are all just tying together loose ends and getting ready to pack up and go home.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 22, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



I'm not kidding.  If the American people are this stupid then I'm giving up on all of you.  I won't become Ted Kazinski but I will stop voting and stop caring about what happens to social security and medicare.  They are the only two reasons I'm a liberal.  Everything else liberals care about, I don't care about.  

If they want to shift the tax burden from the rich to the middle class that'll be fine with me.  I'm already saving over $40K a year.  I should have plenty of money to retire at 62.  Fuck you all.  Enjoy a dirty world with global warming where women have to have babies they don't want and where the poor starve and people go on rampages every day and where the government is run by billionaires and gays don't have rights and blacks continue to be treated like second class citizens in corporate America and by the cops.

If America re elects Trump after all he has done, they deserve him.  

Especially when it's the poor how will be hurt the most.  How can you feel sorry for the poor when 80% of them don't even vote?  That alone tells me the poor deserve to be shit on.


----------



## hadit (Mar 22, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I didn't say he did anything illegal.


----------



## hadit (Mar 22, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Trump's already saying he wants it released. Oh well.


----------



## hadit (Mar 22, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



That didn't take long.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 22, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Since Trump took office, Republicans have chanted in unison....
> 
> Nothing Burger, No Collusion, Witch Hunt, Waste of time, Fake News
> 
> ...



Take an economics class yet?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 22, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


/-----/* " but I will stop voting and stop caring about what happens to social security and medicare. "
 *


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 22, 2019)

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Yea and he said he would release his taxes after the audit.  Still waiting.

He also said he would testify.  Still waiting.


----------



## hadit (Mar 22, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Who should have told you what? Couldn't you have looked it up? Why would you think that only those ideologically opposed to Trump would have anything to say about it?


----------



## hadit (Mar 22, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Looks like you may just have to keep waiting. Or you could realize that's the law and get on with your life.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 22, 2019)

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



Ok smarty.  When I get caught committing a crime I'll appoint the judge and jury to my own trial.

In fact, I'll even appoint a like minded person to the case so it appears fair, like Mueller.  All the while knowing that my crony is going to seal the information in the report.

So maybe Mueller isn't in on it, just like Comey isn't on the team but like you guys always every once in a while admit, these are all deep state rinos.  

But you guys accuse Mueller of being out to get Trump.  A deep state RINO.  So you talk out of both sides of your mouth.

Just like trump.  If he doesn't win the elections are rigged.  If he does win well then...that's different.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 22, 2019)

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Oh like you I will simply hear the bad news, vent, then move on.  Just like the middle class has done since the Republicans first started going after the poor and middle class.  This didn't start on Trump's watch.  The middle class has been disappearing ever since Reagan.

Roll Back the Reagan Tax Cuts

Republicans started giving corporations and rich people special tax breaks.  Said it was fair.  This widened the gap between rich and poor and shifted the tax burden more on us.  And if we say anything Republicans cry class warfare.  All the while Reaganites are winning that war.  The rich keep on winning.  And Republicans have convinced middle class Republicans that the gap widening is Clinton or Obama's fault.  Ignoring that it's their policies that create the gap.

Jobs Americans won't do.  Corporate America hiring illegals knowingly

Cheap good from CHINA

NAFTA which HW Bush invented and every Republican voted yes to

Breaking unions

Cutting social security and medicare to fund tax breaks to the rich

And more

These are all ways Republicans have made the middle class poorer and the rich richer.

Corporations paying zero taxes.  Republicans will say GE and OBAMA but they don't care that all the corporations are paying zero taxes.  Republicans believe corporations shouldn't pay taxes.

All these things widen the gap and make the middle class poorer


----------



## hadit (Mar 22, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Difference being, of course, that it's not legal for you to appoint those who control what is released about you, where it is not only legal, but required, for the president to appoint the heads of the departments that have a lot of power in just those circumstances. Trump has the power and Obama had the power and used it. Do you think he appointed people he could not trust to keep quiet things he didn't want released? 

Naturally, though, should they decide people who would not be indicted by but would be harmed by the report should be protected, we expect the insane partisan democrats to leak whatever they can get their hands on. 

I do find it fulfilling that a prediction I made a long time ago is coming true, I just didn't expect it quite this soon.


----------



## hadit (Mar 22, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Look! Something different! Shiny!


----------

